# Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

Leider verstehen manche Leute scheinbar kein Deutsch und können auch keine Themen eröffnen.

Wir helfen dann immer gerne.

In diesem Thread gings um eine rechtliche Frage die dann zu moralisch/ethisch Diskussionen missbraucht wurde:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327226

Trotz Hinweisen hörte das nicht auf.

Daher mache ich nun diesen Thread auf und verschiebe die Beiträge aus dem anderen Thread zum weiter diskutieren hierher.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Mein Gott. Was ist vernünftig? Immer ans Wasser fahren und aus Spaß Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, die ich wieder zurücksetze, weil ich sowieso keinen essen wollte, oder die übelegte Fahrt ans Wasser mit einem Verwertungsgedanken?
> 
> Wi gesagt - der Fisch ist kein Spielzeug und hat nicht unserer Unterhaltung zu dienen. Geht auch eindeutig aus dem Tierschutzgesetz hervor.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, und was ist mit dem Pferdesport oder Hundesport/Dressur- Wettkämpfe?
Irgend etwas beisst sich da jetzt oder?
Oder Tiere im Zirkus und sogar Filmen (Unterhaltung)


Keinerlei Rückhalt in der Gesellschaft? Europa oder nur Deutschland?
Denn in 99% (das 1% ist DE) der europäischen Staaten ist C&R nicht annähernd ein Thema/ Problem. 
Ofmals sogar ausdrücklich gefordert!

Und wo ist der Unterschied zum zurück setzen eines geschützten Fisches und zum zurücksetzen eines Fisches dem man aus SPass geangelt hat?
Dem Fisch ist die Intension des Anglers doch egal.
Sein Ziel wird es doch sein zu Überleben. Und nicht weil er ja geschützt ist, wovon er ja nicht mal etwas weiss zurück gesetzt zu werden.

Aus Sicht des Fisches ist das Releasen nämlich 88.

Es geht nur um Gewissensberuhigung des deutschen Michels.
Spass mit anderen kreaturen äh sorry mit dem Fisch ist verwerflich. 
Spass mit Hunden und Pferden etc....gesellschaftlich akzeptiert.

Gehörst Du zur Peta?


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht - ständiges Moral/Ethik-Offtopic, wenns um eine rechtliche Frage geht z. B.



Hat sich eben aus der Diskussion ergeben, wenn jemand fragt, warum er einen 65cm Hecht abschlagen soll, obwohl er auf Zander angelte. 



Ja sag mal, bist du kein sittliches Wesen?


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Hat sich eben aus der Diskussion ergeben, wenn jemand fragt, warum er einen 65cm Hecht abschlagen soll, obwohl er auf Zander angelte.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sag mal, bist du kein sittliches Wesen?



Wäre es nicht sittlich mit dem Angeln aufzuhören?
Fisch gibt es in der Theke.

Und vegane Ernährung soll auch sittlicher sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Hat sich eben aus der Diskussion ergeben, wenn jemand fragt, warum er einen 65cm Hecht abschlagen soll, obwohl er auf Zander angelte.


Weils Offtopictrolle reingetragen haben, um das eigentliche Thema zu zerschiessen.

Immer wieder das gleiche..

Hier im Thread gehts NICHT um Moral/Ethik, hier gehts NUR ums rechtliche.

Dran halten.

danke...


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hmmm, und was ist mit dem Pferdesport oder Hundesport/Dressur- Wettkämpfe?
> Irgend etwas beisst sich da jetzt oder?
> Oder Tiere im Zirkus und sogar Filmen (Unterhaltung)
> 
> ...



Dressur hat etwas mit Belohnung zu tun. Der Hund macht das freiwillig. Es ist für das Tier ein Spiel. So wie es für das Pferd der natürlichen Veranlagung entspricht zu springen. Also mit deinem sinnfreien C&R nicht zu vergleichen. 

Der Zirkus benutzt oft fragwürdige Methoden, weshalb ich und viele andere auch keinen besuche. Zudem werden oft wilde Tiere eingsperrt. Ist ja nicht so, dass Zirkus oder Zoo nicht in der Kritik stünden.

Aber was folgerst du jetzt daraus? Das zweimal Unrecht Recht ergibt?



Egal wo! Wenn die Menschen, die nicht angeln, in der Mehrheit erfahren, dass die Mehrheit der Angler ans Wasser fährt ohne einen Fisch mitnehmen zu wollen, würde zurecht die Frage aufkommen, weshalb man überhaupt ans Wasser fährt.

Und dann sind wir wieder bei Punkt 1: Unterhaltung/Spielzeug!  Außerdem frag ich mich, ob du die Geschichte des Angelns überhaupt kennst? Warum wurde geangelt? Weils Spaß macht, oder weil man esich Nahrung beschaffte. Und nur weil es heute Supermärkte hat, in denen man sich NAhrung kaufen kann, darf ich Fische* aus Spaß *fangen?Das wäre das Selbe wie wenn der Jäger mit Farbpatronen auf Wild schießen würde und danach in die Metzgerei geht und sich ein Kotlett kauft! Komplett sinnfrei und deshalb Tierquälerei!  

Und ich kann mir eine Akzeptanz der breiten Masse, sollte es Bewusstsein werden, nicht vorstellen. Und das auch zurecht! 

Peta? Wieso? Weil ich gegen C&R eingestellt bin? Langsam wirds lächerlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Scheinbar haben manche zwar Moral und Ethik ohne Ende - aber Probleme mit normalem, einfachen Deutsch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils Offtopictrolle reingetragen haben, um das eigentliche Thema zu zerschiessen.
> 
> Immer wieder das gleiche..
> 
> ...


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sittlich mit dem Angeln aufzuhören?
> Fisch gibt es in der Theke.
> 
> Und vegane Ernährung soll auch sittlicher sein.



Ist der Fisch in der Theke nicht gestorben? 

Klar, Respekt an die Veganer. Ich könnte das nicht. Ich ess gern ein Stück Fisch. Dshalb gehe ich angeln! 

Warum ghst du angeln? Um dir nach dem Angeln Fisch an der Theke zu kaufen? #q


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Aber auf den Wunsch von Thomas hin, schreibe ich jetzt nicht mehr zurück. Er hat ja auch recht. Es ist Offtopic!


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Spass mit anderen kreaturen äh sorry mit dem Fisch ist verwerflich. Spass mit Hunden und Pferden etc....gesellschaftlich akzeptiert.



interessante Argumentation, muss ich mir merken. :m

Spontan fallen mir noch Vögel ein. Ein Leben lang eingesperrt in meist viel zu kleinen Käfigen. Scheint aber auch akzeptiert zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Kein Wunsch - Ansage

Hier nur rechtlich - ihr könnt euch gerne nen Moralthread aufmachen.


----------



## Reg A. (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die Logik gebietet, dass du den Hecht mitnimmst, weil man ihn auch essen kann und er sehr gut schmeckt! Oder zählst du dich zur dekadenten Gesllschaft?



Wie gesagt, dir schmeckt er vielleicht, mir nicht. Oder willst du mir vorschreiben, was mir zu schmecken hat und was nicht?  Und zumindest meine Logik gebietet mir, ein Lebewesen, dass ich nicht zu verzehren gewillt bin, nicht grundlos zu töten. Im Grunde gebietet das auch das Tierschutzgesetz. 
Wenn es in deinen Augen dekadent ist, angeln zu gehen und nicht jeden Fisch, der sich zufällig an den Haken verirrt, obwohl ich eben diesen Fisch weder zu fangen noch zu verwerten beabsichtige, eins auf die Mütze zu geben, tja, dann bin ich wohl dekadent. Dann leben wir beide aber in unterschiedlichen Realitäten.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Mit einen 12 cm Gummifisch kannst du nicht gezielt auf Zander angeln!



Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass man nicht in alle Richtungen selektiv angeln kann, ein wenig aber schon. Ich hab hier Gewässer, da fängst du auf 50 Zander vielleicht einen Hecht. Und ich hab hier auch Gewässer, da verhält es sich anders herum. Jetzt rate mal, wo ich jeweils hingehe, um welche Fischart zu fangen...



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Nein, weil es die Vernunft verbietet! Weil es Supermärkte gibt und ich mir Nahung kaufen kann, darf ich das Lebewesen Fisch wie ein Spielzeug betrachten? Wie gesagt - stark dekadent!



Nein, weil es Supermärkte gibt muss ich überhaupt nicht Angeln, wenn ich Fisch auf dem Teller haben will. Ich gehe aus Leidenschaft angeln, weil es Spaß macht, um dem Alltag zu entkommen und die Natur zu genießen. Dass ich ab und an nen brauchbaren Fisch fange und verwerte, ist ne nette Dreingabe, aber definitiv nicht alleiniger Zweck.
Aber klar, 80% der deutschen und 99% der Angler aus anderen Ländern sind natürlich dekadent, nur du und ein paar Auserwählte nicht! Hoffentlich stört dich dein Heiligenschein morgens nicht beim Haarekämmen #d



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, wo du anglst oder einkaufen gehst, aber 200gr. Flussbarsch kosten bei uns im Rewe 5,99€. Aber abgesehen vom Preis, (wobei ich überhaupt nicht weiß, wie das Thema dazu gehören soll) gehe ich mir einen Fisch angeln, der sich natürlich reproduziert und ein Leben in Freiheit gelebt hat und darüber hinaus frei von Antibiotika und anderen Schadstoffen und von bester Qualität ist!



Kann ich immer noch günstiger beim lokalen Fischer erstehen, als wenn ich meine jährlichen Kosten für's Angeln hochrechne, ebenfalls frei von Antibiotika und anderen Schadstoffen und von bester Qualität.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Mit deiner Einstellung gehe ich auch davon aus, dass du nur Zuchtware kaufst?



Meine Einstellung zeigt doch wohl vielmehr, dass es mir beim Angeln eben nicht um's Geld geht. Das gilt auch für andere Lebensbereiche. Sonst würde ich ja wirklich jeden Fisch abklopfen, um die investierten Öcken wieder reinzuholen! 



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Geht deine Wunschfarbe auf Kosten eines Lebewesens? Schlechtes Beispiel!



Aha. Und deshalb muss ich jetzt alles essen, auch Lebensmittel, die mir nicht schmecken, nur, weil ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe? Kaufst du dir im Supermarkt auch Lebensmittel, die du nicht magst, nur, weil bei deren Produktion evtl. ein Lebewesen zu schaden gekommen ist? Da hast du aber bei jedem Einkauf mehr Produkte im Wagen, als du verwerten kannst! Schräge Einstellung...



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht. Du sollst den Hecht mitnehmen und essen, Verwandten, Bekannten oder NAchbarn schenken.



Ich soll?! Jawoll, der Herr, befiehl und ich gehorche!
Das heißt im Klartext, ich soll ein Tier töten, an dessen Verwertung kaum jemandem gelegen ist - kenne fast niemanden, dem Hecht schmeckt - und der deshalb evtl. ungesehen in der Mülltonne landet, nur um mich dann, so wie du, auf den Gipfel des Berges der Moral stellen zu können (ist da bei deinem Ego überhaupt noch Platz?), anstatt diesem Geschöpf das Leben zu belassen? ECHT schräge Einstellung...



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Hat dann die Brasse einen Haken ohne Grund im Maul gehabt und einen Drill aushalten müssen?



Nicht ohne Grund; der hypothetische Angler aus meinem Beispiel wollte ja Schleien fangen. Und deine Lösung ist dann also, die Brachse abzuknüppeln und ggf. zu kompostieren, wenn sie keiner essen will? RICHTIG schräge Einstellung...



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Aber stell dir vor, eine Brasse kann man auch essen und zwar sehr gut!



Daran hindert dich doch niemand! Gibt aber genug Leute, die Brachsen eben nicht mögen. Aber der Brachse gegenüber ist es natürlich viel respektvoller, sie zu schädeln und entweder ohne jeden Genuss runter zu würgen oder gleich zu entsorgen, als ihr wieder die Freiheit zu schenken!



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Nur, dass nicht jeder Angler mit einer hohen Intelligenz gesgenet ist und im Interesse des Tieres entscheiden kann!



Soll das eine Beleidigung sein? Sorry, aber dann geht sie komplett ins Leere!
Und klar: dem Tier ist es ja bestimmt viel lieber, umgelegt zu werden, als mit ner oberflächlichen Verletzung weiterleben zu können! Hatte auch schon mal nen Haken in der Hand; ich gräme mich bis heute, dass mich damals keiner kalt gemacht hat. Mann mann mann...



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel mit dem Barsch ist etwas anderes. Hier würde ich mich klar für ein Mindestmaß aussprechen, wodurch das Problem eines 10cm Barsches geregelt wäre!



Ach ja, jetzt messen wir plötzlich mit zweierlei Maß! Der kleine Barsch sollte wieder schwimmen dürfen, der unbeabsichtigt als Beifang gehakte größere Hecht/Karpfen etc. aber nicht? Nach deiner "Logik" müsstest du den Barsch aber trotzdem schädeln, immerhin ist der weder durch Maß noch Zeit geschont und hatte ja auch die Strapazen eines Drills hinter sich. Bestimmt ist es also das beste für ihn, eins auf die Rübe zu bekommen! Ist deiner Ansicht nach doch ebenso respektvoll wie im Sinne und zum Wohle des Tieres.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Statement ist alles gesagt! Wie willst du kein *Tierschützer* sein, wenn du dich als Angler an das *Tierschutz*gesetz halten musst?



Absolut JEDER hat sich an das Tierschutzgesetz zu halten! Das betrifft beileibe nicht nur uns Angler. Haben wir deshalb jetzt plötzlich 82 Mio. Tierschützer in Deutschland? Das wird die entsprechenden Verbände aber freuen!



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wie konnten unsere Vorfahren so dreist sein und das 1. Tierschutzgestz erstellen - vor allen anderen. Warum sind wir Deutschen so dreist und verlangen von uns eine Prüfung zum Fischfang?



Ja, das frage ich mich allerdings auch! Klappt in Ländern ohne Prüfung ja auch nicht schlechter und z.T. sogar besser als hier!



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Villeicht weil wir einen besonderen Bezug zur Natur haben und diese mehr schützen wollen als andere, wie deine Ausführung ja beweist!



|supergri|supergri|supergri Ich lach mich schlapp! Dann warst du offenbar z.B. noch nie in Skandinavien oder Kanada; deutlich mehr Bezug zur Natur in der Masse der Bevölkerung bei deutlich weniger Regulierungswut - weil's einfach unnötig ist! 
Außerdem müssten in deinen Augen ich und viele andere hier doch gerade ein Gegenbeispiel für den deutschen Bezug zur Natur darstellen, wie du ihn verstehst. Mich zumindest haben meine Eltern den Respekt vor jedwedem Lebewesen gelehrt, keine Fischerprüfung. Dazu gehört aber auch und an erster Stelle: kein Lebewesen grundlos zu töten!



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Stolz auf seine eigene Leistung? Ich mach dir ein Angbot. Du lässt dich mit deinem monatlichen Gehalt in den Sudan versetzen. Was meinste? Da kannste dann schauen wie weit du mit deiner eigenen Listung kommst!



Welche Listung? Und mit meinem monatlichen Gehalt würde ich im Sudan schon zu den Großverdienern zählen! Davon unabhängig käme ich dort weiter, als du denkst, schon allein deshalb, weil ich zufällig die beiden Amtssprachen des Sudans, arabisch und englisch, fließend spreche 
Aber sehr erhellend, dass du glaubst, mich nach zwei Konversationen hier im Forum bereits zu kennen und einschätzen zu können!


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Du irrst. Pferde springen keines falls freiwillig. 
Auch führen diese keine Kunststücke freiwillig auf. Auch ist der Mensch nicht auf dem Rücken der Pferde geboren..usw. usw

Ich zitiere Dich mal:
Zitat."Wi gesagt - der Fisch ist *kein Spielzeug* und hat nicht *unserer  Unterhaltung* zu dienen. Geht auch eindeutig aus dem Tierschutzgesetz  hervor."

Beides geschieht wenn man Tiere dressiert nutzt etc.

der Fischhat auch eine Belohnung bekommen. 
Den Köder. Wurm, Made etc.

So wie der Hund...für ein leckerchen Männchen etc. macht....zur unserer Unterhaltung weil es ja niedlich ist. 
Oder halt auch beim Hundesport.

Ich finde es überhaupt ethisch korrekter und sittlicher keine Tiere zu halten sondern frei in der Wildnis zu belassen. 
Dem Papagei zur Unterhaltung dumme Wörte beibringen...geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Reg A. (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils Offtopictrolle reingetragen haben, um das eigentliche Thema zu zerschiessen.
> 
> Immer wieder das gleiche..
> 
> ...



Ok, dein Forum, deine Ansage. Aber als "Offtopictroll" will ich mich dann doch nicht titulieren lassen!
Ging in meinem Beispiel mit dem Hecht immerhin ja ursprünglich um ne rechtliche Frage!
Zudem, und das weißt du als Forengründer doch besser als jeder andere, entwickeln sich Threads nunmal weiter...

Aber ok, von jetzt an kein moralingetränktes OT mehr!


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Wunsch - Ansage
> 
> Hier nur rechtlich - ihr könnt euch gerne nen Moralthread aufmachen.



Besser nicht. Über Moral und Ethik haben sich schon die alten Griechen gestritten.  |supergri

Fakt ist aber, unsere Gesellschaft lässt die Nutzung von Tieren zum Sport, zur Unterhaltung und zur Ernährung (auch moralisch und ethisch) per Gesetz zu.

Das TSG schränkt dies einerseits wieder ein, lässt es aber wiederum zu wenn ein vernünftiger Grund besteht.
Dieser vernünftige Grund wird aber nirgends definiert.

Da auch viele "Angelgegner" oder "C&R Gegner" unter anderem  Stress als "Schaden" am Tier definieren wäre auch der Pferdesport und viele andere davon betroffen.

Von daher kann ich Hechtler11 seine Meinung absolut nicht teilen.
Fisch, Pferd, Hund, etc. = 88


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ok, dein Forum, deine Ansage. Aber als "Offtopictroll" will ich mich dann doch nicht titulieren lassen!


Du warst nicht gemeint - Du hast ja nur reagiert.

Hier kannste jetzt bedenkenlos, hier ist das das Thema..


----------



## Reg A. (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du warst nicht gemeint - Du hast ja nur reagiert.



Alles klar! No hard feelings


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

merci!!


----------



## gründler (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Warum in Gottes Namen schenkt ihr einen Gegner soviel Aufmerksamkeit? Der Gegner sitzt da und kloppt sich einen auf eure schreiberei....

Solchen Leuten schenkt man kein Gehör die lässt man links liegen,so wie es in jedem Verein passiert und irgendwann treten se dann aus.....

Ps: Gründler hatte nen Todesfall in der Family,der ist eh gerad in "Laune"....


----------



## captn-ahab (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Wenn sich hier wer angegriffen fühlt ist das nicht beabsichtigt..

Mein Beileid an Gründler!


----------



## Reg A. (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Gründler hatte nen Todesfall in der Family,der ist eh gerad in "Laune"....



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, auch den anderen Hinterbliebenen!

Kurzer Nachtrag auf deine (rhetorische) Frage: Weil ich persönliche Diffamierungen nie links liegen lasse. Ist so ne Charakterschwäche von mir. Sonst zieht - in diesem Fall - der Hechtler noch von dannen und glaubt, seine Sichtweise sei die einzig wahre, nur, weil ihm niemand widersprochen hat. Oder, anders formuliert: Wenn der Klügere stets nachgibt, dann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Persönliche Anmache in der Diskussion - wie auch Offtopic, wie alle Boardies wissen (Boardregeln akzeptiert von JEDEM hier schreibenden) - geht natürlich bei uns nie.

Bitte grundsätzlich beachten.

Danke.




Auch mein Beileid, gründler..


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Was ist denn des für Verein hier? 

Die Diskussion hat sich eben weiterentwickelt. Es war ja nicht so als hätten wir plötzlich über Kunstköder diskutiert. 

Mich aber noch als Troll zu bezeichnen und dem neuen Thread eine derart spitze Bedeutung zu geben, nur um die Diskussion um C&R ad absurdum zu führen, weil man sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt, schlägt einem schon fast den Boden aus.  

Kindergarten Niveau! 

Zudem bekomme ich NACHTRÄGLICH eine Verwarnung, obwohl ich der Aufforderung - nicht mehr zu schreiben - durch mein Statement nachgekommen bin.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, auch den anderen Hinterbliebenen!
> 
> Kurzer Nachtrag auf deine (rhetorische) Frage: Weil ich persönliche Diffamierungen nie links liegen lasse. Ist so ne Charakterschwäche von mir. Sonst zieht - in diesem Fall - der Hechtler noch von dannen und glaubt, seine Sichtweise sei die einzig wahre, nur, weil ihm niemand widersprochen hat. Oder, anders formuliert: Wenn der Klügere stets nachgibt, dann...



Persönliche Diffamierungen? Weißt du überhaupt, was das bedeutet?

Und du glaubst aus Spaß Fische fangen ist die richtige Sichtweise? Respekt! Man man man.....

Dann hättest du also nichts dagegen, wenn Jäger aus Spaß mit Farbpatronen auf Wild schießen?


----------



## gründler (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dann hättest du also nichts dagegen, wenn Jäger aus Spaß mit Farbpatronen auf Wild schießen?




Juuuungeee mir platzt gleich der Helm.... Du weißt doch nicht Ansatzweise was Jagd ist,wenn Du 30 Jahre nen eigenes Revier hast und regelm. Revierarbeit Wildunfälle usw usw. wenn Du weißt was man Ansprechen kann und was nicht und wie du das mit Fischen machen willst dann Gratuliere ich dir.


Jagd und Angeln sind zwei paar Schuhe hört auf diesen lächerlichen Vergleich zu ziehen wenn ihr keine Ahnung von Jagdlichen habt.

Das werde ich so lange schreiben und verbreiten bis es auch der letzte kapiert.



Ps: Danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## Reg A. (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Persönliche Diffamierungen? Weißt du überhaupt, was das bedeutet?



Ja, weiß ich, du auch?



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Und du glaubst aus Spaß Fische fangen ist die richtige Sichtweise? Respekt! Man man man.....



Jeder einzelne Angler in Deutschland geht aus Spaß/Freude etc. angeln, sonst würde er es nicht tun! Ganz egal, ob er nun jeden gefangenen Fisch abschlägt, selektiert oder alle gefangenen Fische zurücksetzt. Allein zur Nahrungsbeschaffung hat das hierzulande keiner mehr nötig! Das funktioniert auf andere Weise einfacher, schneller, kostengünstiger und unumständlicher.
Wenn dir angeln also keinen Spaß macht, warum gehst du dann überhaupt noch angeln?



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dann hättest du also nichts dagegen, wenn Jäger aus Spaß mit Farbpatronen auf Wild schießen?



Ein Jäger sieht, worauf er schießt. Wir Angler haben nur sehr begrenzt die Möglichkeit, unseren Zielfisch (Art, Größe etc.) zu fangen. Ganz schwacher Vergleich! Wurde hier aber auch schon 1000mal diskutiert...


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du irrst. Pferde springen keines falls freiwillig.
> Auch führen diese keine Kunststücke freiwillig auf. Auch ist der Mensch nicht auf dem Rücken der Pferde geboren..usw. usw



Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht auf was du hinaus willst. 

Weil  aus deiner Sicht Dressurreiten Tierquälerei ist, darfst du mit reinem  Gewissen aus Spaß Fische fangen? Wird aus zweimal Unrecht Recht? 

Weil Tiere in Zoos zur Unterhaltung eingesperrt sind, darfst du aus Spaß angeln gehen und das Selbe machen? (Unterhaltung)




Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Dich mal:
> Zitat."Wi gesagt - der Fisch ist *kein Spielzeug* und hat nicht *unserer  Unterhaltung* zu dienen. Geht auch eindeutig aus dem Tierschutzgesetz  hervor."
> 
> Beides geschieht wenn man Tiere dressiert nutzt etc.
> ...




Du lässt einen Faktor vollkommen aus dem Spiel, weshab dir deine Argumentation auch (noch) nicht falsch vorkommt. 

Du vergisst den freien Willen. Der Hund, der Männchen macht, tut dies freiwillig, weil er weiß, er bekommt etwas. Den Papagei muss man nicht zwingen Dinge nachzuplappern. Überall dort wo Zwang eine Rolle spielt, z.B. beim Dressieren von Elephanten, die nur durch die Verweigerung der Nahrung etwas machen, ist es Tierquälerei. Genauso einen Fisch gegen seinen Willen zur Unterhaltung aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, oder ein Wildschwein aus Spaß mit Farbpatronen zu beschießen! 

Dafür bin ich auch. Keine Tiere in Zoos oder Zirkussen! Wenn mein Hauskater schlafen *will*, ist er im Haus. *Will *er streunern gehen, lasse ich ihn raus. Ihn in der Wohnung zu behalten, weil er mich belustigt, wäre dann Tierquälerei, oder nicht?


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Persönliche Diffamierungen? Weißt du überhaupt, was das bedeutet?
> 
> Und du glaubst aus Spaß Fische fangen ist die richtige Sichtweise? Respekt! Man man man.....
> 
> Dann hättest du also nichts dagegen, wenn Jäger aus Spaß mit Farbpatronen auf Wild schießen?



Du disqualifizierst Dich immer mehr.

Natürlich treiben wir Pferden und Hunde keine Angelhaken durchs Maul.

Die Biologie, Nervensystem etc. ist vollkommen eine andere zu den Fischen.

Bei Deinen Vergleichen dürftest Du nicht mal eine Made aufspiessen.
Also lass besser das Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht auf was du hinaus willst.
> 
> Weil  aus deiner Sicht Dressurreiten Tierquälerei ist, darfst du mit reinem  Gewissen aus Spaß Fische fangen? Wird aus zweimal Unrecht Recht?
> 
> ...




Der Fisch beisst auch freiwillig in den Köder welcher am Haken hängt.


Und Nein, ein pferd ruft nicht reiter Reiter komm reite mich und spring über Stcok und Stein mit mir, mach komische Schrittarten im Kreis etc. 

#q

Sagte ja, Du gehörst zu Petra.
Also schleich Dich. Unterhaltung zu Ende!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



gründler schrieb:


> Juuuungeee mir platzt gleich der Helm.... Du weißt doch nicht Ansatzweise was Jagd ist,wenn Du 30 Jahre nen eigenes Revier hast und regelm. Revierarbeit Wildunfälle usw usw. wenn Du weißt was man Ansprechen kann und was nicht und wie du das mit Fischen machen willst dann Gratuliere ich dir.
> 
> 
> Jagd und Angeln sind zwei paar Schuhe hört auf diesen lächerlichen Vergleich zu ziehen wenn ihr keine Ahnung von Jagdlichen habt.
> ...



Dann erkläre mir doch einmal mit logischen Schritten, weshalb mein Beispiel mit den Farbpatronen in Bezug auf das C&R keinen Sinn ergibt! Würde es dabei nicht um meine Unterhaltung gehen? 

Du hast recht. Ich habe vom Jagen keine Ahnung. Aber brauche ich Ahnung, wenn ich um einen Vergleich bemüht bin?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Unabhängig davon muss ich doch nicht Angeln um den Fisch zu essen, gar in Zeiten wo Fischbestände nicht an jedem Gewässer das Hergeben was der Bauch sich verspricht.

Wenn ein Baum nur 100 Äpfel hat, dann Säge ich die tragenden Äste auch nicht ab. So sehe ich das mit großen Fischen. Angeln ist für mich mehr als Fressen, ich respektiere eine Entnahme, aber Geiertum ist für mich Abstoßend.

Ich kenne Leute die Betteln mich förmlichst für Fisch an um diesen gegen Schnapps tauschen zu können, dafür sind mir meine Flossenträger aber zu Schade. Insgesamt empfinde ich die Debatte auch Typisch, angehaucht von der Gehirnwäsche einer grünen Logik, verankert in Zeiten wo die Welt eine andere war.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wasser, denkt immer daran, ein Acker muss auch gepflegt werden.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ja, weiß ich, du auch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam wird s mir zu stupide. Wer sagt, ich gehe nicht gern angln?

Nur wer geht angeln und setzt Fische wieder zurück, um sich danach an der Theke Fisch zu kaufen?! ;+

Worin soll der Sinn erkennbar sein? 

Was hat die gefangene (geschossene) Art für eine Bedeutung, wenn du nur ans Wasser fährst, um einen Fisch zu drillen aber genau weißt keinen Fisch mitzunehmen und dir danach Fisch KAUFST?! Von daher trifft mein Vergleich voll ins Schwarze!

Es geht doch in meinen Beispiel darum, ein Tier zu seiner Untrhaltung zu missbrauchen!


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

ichhabe Dir vor einigen Beiträgen eine Frage gestelt und warte noch auf Antwort.

Worin besteht der Unterschied einen geschützten Fisch zurück zu setzen und einen Fisch generell zurück zu setzen?

Ist dem Fisch die Intension des Anglers nicht egal?
Weiss der Fisch das er zur geschützten Art gehört?

Dem Fisch ist es doch gänzlich egal aus welchem Grund er zurück gesetzt wird. Er ist doch sicherlich froh am Leben zu bleiben.
Wobei er dies ja nicht mal irgendwie bemerkt weiss o.ä.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du disqualifizierst Dich immer mehr.
> 
> Natürlich treiben wir Pferden und Hunde keine Angelhaken durchs Maul.
> 
> ...



Irgndwie habe ich das Gefühl, du willst mich gar nicht verstehen. 

Deshalb frage ich dich. Erfüllt die Made keinen Sinn?

Verstehst du? Es geht nicht darum keinem Tier Schmerz zu zuführen, sondern um den Grund, weshalb ich es tue!


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Irgndwie habe ich das Gefühl, du willst mich gar nicht verstehen.
> 
> Deshalb frage ich dich. Erfüllt die Made keinen Sinn?
> 
> Verstehst du? Es geht nicht darum keinem Tier Schmerz zu zuführen, sondern um den Grund, weshalb ich es tue!



Dein Grund interssiert mich aber nicht.

Du stellst Dich hier Moralisch und Ethisch höher als die Angler welche ausschliesslich C&R betreiben.
Mit welchem Recht?

Wobei es dem Fisch sogar absolut scheiss egal ist.

Der Fisch sogar eher darin bestrebt ist am Leben zu bleiben. 
Nun kommst Du als Mensch mit Deiner Moral und Ethik daher und bestimmst über den Fisch...Du Stirbst jetzt, bist ja nicht geschützt. Alles was nicht geschützt ist lieber Fisch muss ich abknüppeln.

Da sagt der Fisch doch: Du bist doch doof Angler. Gibt genug Kollegen die verreckt sind und in einer Dose oder auf Eis im Regal liegen. Warum nimmste nicht den. Der ist doch schon Tod und mich kannste doch leben lassen.
Vorallem wenn Du den Kollegen abgepackt nicht kaufst landet der nach 3 Tagen auf den Müll und weitere hundert tausen Fische müssen sterben.
Warum muss ich Fisch nun für Deine Scheiss Moral und Ethik ebenso sterben...?

Wobei ich doch eh den Haken im Maul nicht merke und verstehe, begreife fühle was mit mir geschieht.

Und warum muss ich Fisch sterben wenn der 0,5cm kleinere Fisch Untermaßig weiter leben darf? Maße welche von Menschen festegelegt wurden.
Erklär mir das mal moralisch ethisch besserer Angler.

Du stellst also Deine Moral u. Ethik über das Leben des Fisches?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Irgndwie habe ich das Gefühl, du willst mich gar nicht verstehen.
> 
> Deshalb frage ich dich. Erfüllt die Made keinen Sinn?
> 
> Verstehst du? Es geht nicht darum keinem Tier Schmerz zu zuführen, sondern um den Grund, weshalb ich es tue!



Und der Grund einen Fisch zu fangen um seine Fertigkeiten im Angeln zu verbessern ohne diesen aber Essen zu müssen stellt keinen Grund dar ?

Nicht für dich, es gibt aber eine menge Meinungen und Angler. Warum versuchst du dich über diese mit einer subjektiven Moral zu stellen?


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Fisch beisst auch freiwillig in den Köder welcher am Haken hängt.



Weil er davon ausgeht gedrillt zu werden? #q Hoffntlich wirst du mal über den Tisch gezogen. Dann sage ich auch, "war doch freiwillig!" 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und Nein, ein pferd ruft nicht reiter Reiter komm reite mich und spring über Stcok und Stein mit mir, mach komische Schrittarten im Kreis etc.
> 
> #q
> 
> ...



Jetzt zum 3. Mal meine Frage. Auf was willst du mit deinem Pferd hinaus? 

Zweimal Unrecht gibt Recht?

Ich gehöre zur Peta, weil ich Fische absteche und esse!? Yau! #q#6

Und dir gehört die Angel aus der Hand genommen wie dem Dompteur die Peitsche!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Weil er davon ausgeht gedrillt zu werden? #q Hoffntlich wirst du mal über den Tisch gezogen. Dann sage ich auch, "war doch freiwillig!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steinzeitalarm.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Steinzeitalarm.



Viel schlimmer.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und der Grund einen Fisch zu fangen um seine Fertigkeiten im Angeln zu verbessern ohne diesen aber Essen zu müssen stellt keinen Grund dar ?
> 
> Nicht für dich, es gibt aber eine menge Meinungen und Angler. Warum versuchst du dich über diese mit einer subjektiven Moral zu stellen?




Wie soll dein Argument ein vernünftiger Grund sein, wenn du das Lebewesen Fisch nicht wie einen Gegenstand betrachtst? 

Was heißt subjektiv Moral? Das Tierschutzgestz gibt es nunmal! 

Und egal wie man es dreht und wendet, C&R dient zur Unterhaltung und ist deshalb kein *vernünftiger Grund. 

*Wie gesagt. Mit deinem Argument könnte ich als Jäger auch mit Farbpatronen auf Wild schießen, um meine Frtigkeiten zu verbessern. Nur ist das Tier ein *Mitgeschöpf *und hat das Recht nicht gequält zu werden! 

Wenn ich dem Tier Schmerzen oder Stress zufüge, dann weil ich es esse. Denn Essen muss ich. Und wenn du keinen Fisch essen willst, brauchst du deine Fähigkeiten auch nicht verbessern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Leute - NICHT persönlich werden - sonst Punkte.
Gilt für ALLE!!!!!

So diskutieren wir hier nicht!

Danke.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Steinzeitalarm.



Aso Tiere quälen ist modern? Gut, dass ich zeitlos bin!


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wie soll dein Argument ein vernünftiger Grund sein, wenn du das Lebewesen Fisch nicht wie einen Gegenstand betrachtst?
> 
> Was heißt subjektiv Moral? Das Tierschutzgestz gibt es nunmal!
> 
> ...




kein vernünftiger Grund? 
Wer sagt dies? DU? 

Sagt der Gesetzgeber bzw. die Gesetze  dazu etwas?

Essen kannst Du die fische aus dem Lebensmittelladen oder direkt beim Fischzüchter.

Kein fisch muss zusätzlich durch Angler sterben.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Aso Tiere quälen ist modern? Gut, dass ich zeitlos bin!




Du bist Angler. Du quälst Fische.

Deine legitimation für dieses Quälen ist der vernünftige Grund welcher nirgends im Gesetz oder sonst wo definiert wird.

Das habe ich Dir schon einmal erklärt.

Und Du bist weiterhin so unhöflich und beantwortest meine Fragen nicht.


----------



## Lommel (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wie soll dein Argument ein vernünftiger Grund sein, wenn du das Lebewesen Fisch nicht wie einen Gegenstand betrachtst?
> 
> Wenn ich dem Tier Schmerzen oder Stress zufüge, dann weil ich es esse. Denn Essen muss ich. Und wenn du keinen Fisch essen willst, brauchst du deine Fähigkeiten auch nicht verbessern.



Mal ein Vorschlag, dann lebe du doch nach deinen Moralvorstellungen und lass andere nach ihren Moralvorstellungen leben.

Gibt im Rheinland ein Sprichwort: Leben und leben lassen.

Gilt im übrigen nicht nur beim angeln.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dein Grund interssiert mich aber nicht.
> 
> Du stellst Dich hier Moralisch und Ethisch höher als die Angler welche ausschliesslich C&R betreiben.
> Mit welchem Recht?



Weil es auf der Grundlage des Tierschutzgsetzes Tierquälerei ist?


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Weil es auf der Grundlage des Tierschutzgsetzes Tierquälerei ist?




Wo steht dies?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

C&R ist super! Ein super Thema #h Sobald jemand damit anfängt:

Zurücklehnen, Kaffee kochen und einfach warten bis die Show beginnt... :vik:

Aber Kaffee ist alle #d Ich fahr jetzt zum Angelhändler und dann geh ich Barsche ärgern... mal schauen, ob sie wieder ins Wasser oder in die Pfanne hüpfen? Wer weiß, wer weiß... kann nämlich beides passieren - und beides wäre für mich in Ordnung, völlig egal, was irgendwelche Leute darüber urteilen mögen. #6


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du bist Angler. Du quälst Fische.
> 
> Deine legitimation für dieses Quälen ist der vernünftige Grund welcher nirgends im Gesetz oder sonst wo definiert wird.
> 
> ...



Ich hab keine Lust mehr. Entweder willst du mich nicht verstehen, oder.......

P.s. Du hast meine auch nicht beantwortet!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> kein vernünftiger Grund?
> Wer sagt dies? DU?



Google mal was "Vernunft" bedeutet! 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Essen kannst Du die fische aus dem Lebensmittelladen oder direkt beim Fischzüchter.
> 
> Kein fisch muss zusätzlich durch Angler sterben.




Willst du nach der ellenlagen Diskussion das hier jetzt wirklich als Argument stehen lassen? 

Wenn ja, hast du nicht ein Wort von dem verstanden, was ich schrieb!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Aber Kaffee ist alle #d Ich fahr jetzt zum Angelhändler und dann geh ich Barsche ärgern... mal schauen, ob sie wieder ins Wasser oder in die Pfanne hüpfen? Wer weiß, wer weiß... kann nämlich beides passieren - und beides wäre für mich in Ordnung, völlig egal, was irgendwelche Leute darüber urteilen mögen. #6



:q:q:q#6#6#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wie soll dein Argument ein vernünftiger Grund sein, wenn du das Lebewesen Fisch nicht wie einen Gegenstand betrachtst?
> 
> Was heißt subjektiv Moral? Das Tierschutzgestz gibt es nunmal!
> 
> ...



Das Gesetz betrachtet auch Hunde wie Gegenstände, ohne das jemanden Interessiert. Den Fischen geht es gut, ich sehe keine Probleme. Eine Katze spielt mit ihrer Beute, Kormorane hacken Fische. Überall gibt es Ungerechtigkeit.

Warum glaubst du, das der Mensch eine Sonderstellung einnimmt ? Wir gehen unseren Trieben nach und sind zumindest soweit nicht alles Töten zu müssen und erfüllen so eine Sonderstellung. Wir sind Spitzenpredatoren ! 

Was willst du sein, ein Schaf ? Es gibt soviele Fehlstellungen die wir innerhalb unserer eigenen Gattung haben, wir führen Krieg wie zwei Ameisenhaufen aufgrund von Farbe.

Was willst du hier verkaufen ? Ein Wesen mit höherem Bewusstsein ? Wir machen alle einen Buckel beim *******n. Lediglich die Auserwählen stellen sich über die Mengen und wollen diesen sagen was sie zu denken, zu tun und zu schreiben haben. Was drückt das denn aus ? Die Türkei zeigt das momentan auf, unsere Geschichte zeigt das.

Versuch erstmal dich selbst zu finden bevor du anderen Vorschreiben willst wie sie die Welt zu sehen haben. Der Mensch ist ein Teil der Natur, finde dich damit ab, wir sind am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Lommel schrieb:


> Mal ein Vorschlag, dann lebe du doch nach deinen Moralvorstellungen und lass andere nach ihren Moralvorstellungen leben.
> 
> Gibt im Rheinland ein Sprichwort: Leben und leben lassen.
> 
> Gilt im übrigen nicht nur beim angeln.



Aber nicht wenn es auf Kosten des Tieres geht!!! 

Wir streiten ja nicht über die perfekte Wohnzimmertapete!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wir streiten ja nicht über die perfekte Wohnzimmertapete!



Deine scheint aber schöner zu sein.........


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Gesetz betrachtet auch Hunde wie Gegenstände, ohne das jemanden Interessiert. Den Fischen geht es gut, ich sehe keine Probleme. Eine Katze spielt mit ihrer Beute, Kormorane hacken Fische. Überall gibt es Ungerechtigkeit.
> 
> Warum glaubst du, das der Mensch eine Sonderstellung einnimmt ? Wir gehen unseren Trieben nach und sind zumindest soweit nicht alles Töten zu müssen und erfüllen so eine Sonderstellung. Wir sind Spitzenpredatoren !
> 
> ...



#6

Und zur Erinnerung:
Der vernünftige Grund welcher im Tierschutzgesetz angesprochen wird ist nirgends definiert. Betrifft ebenso das Töten.

Ich glaube dazu gab es sogar mal ein richterlichen Kommentar bei einer "Urteilsverkunden" bzw. Freispruch. 
Welche übrigens für ein Ordnungsgeld eingestellt wurde.
Betraf einen Angler.

Es geht immer auf Kosten der Tiere. Sie sind per Gesetz und auch moralisch ethisch unter dem Menschen gestellt.


----------



## Lommel (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn es auf Kosten des Tieres geht!!!
> 
> Wir streiten ja nicht über die perfekte Wohnzimmertapete!



Du versuchst jetzt seit 5 Seiten deine Meinung, Ethik, Wertevorstellung als die einzig richtige zu verkaufen. Wir leben hier aber nun einmal in einen freien Land und auch du musst halt andere Meinungen, Ethiken, Wertevorstellungen nun einmal akzeptieren oder von mir aus auch aushalten.

Ich werde dich bestimmt nicht zum releasen zwingen.

Aber auch du wirst mich halt nicht dazu zwingen können jeden Fisch eins auf die Rübe zu geben.

Akzeptiere es oder predige hier halt weiter, mir egal.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Aso Tiere quälen ist modern?


Du irrst.
Du angelst, also quälst du bereits Tiere.
Nach TierSchG ist dies jedoch aus bestimmten Gründen legitim.
Und diese Gründe sind eine juristische Auslegungssache.

Der rechtliche Stand wurde jedoch bereits in dem anderen Thread abschließend geklärt.

Moral & Ethik sind wiederum sowohl eine sehr persönliche, als auch eine gesellschaftliche Auslegungssache.

Vielleicht mal ein paar Gedankenanstösse, damit du überhaupt auf die Idee kommst, über deinen äußerst schmalen Tellerrand hinaus zu blicken:

(Auszug aus "Der Großfischpaylake & die Ethik"
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html )

Wenn wir einen untermassigen Hecht im Vereinsgewässer an die Barschrute  kriegen, macht uns der Drill trotzdem Spaß, wir schämen uns nicht der  Freude, obwohl wir schon vor der Landung wissen, dass es doch nur  Nutellabrot zum Abendessen gibt.
Wenn der Schniepel dann unversehrt  zurück gesetzt werden kann & wird, haben wir kein schlechtes  Gewissen. Ihm ist kein Schaden entstanden.
Genauso ist es bei massigen Fischen, die uns zufällig in der Schonzeit an den Haken gehen.
Oder bei allen anderen Fischen, bei denen wir entscheiden, _„du gehst unversehrt zurück“_.

Ein Fang bedeutet also keine Beeinträchtigung für den Fisch, sofern nicht verletzt, zu lange gedrillt, etc..

Zwei Fang auch nicht? Fünf Fang?
Wie oft muss man einen Fisch fangen, damit ihm trotzdem Schaden entsteht?
Welche Zeitabstände zwischen Fängen wären ok , ab welchem Rhythmus entstehen dann doch Schäden?
Wer könnte das überhaupt beurteilen?

Und  sind der Hecht im Vereinssee, dessen Standplatz alle kennen, und der  40Pfund-Karpfen, der murmelsüchtig die Spots abklappert, nicht eventuell  sogar mehr gefährdet als der 40kg-Besatz-Wels im Puff, weil sie  deutlich öfter als dieser am Haken hängen?

Und würde es einen  ethischen Unterschied machen, wenn man den Großfisch, den man gezielt  beangelt und gefangen hat, dann doch abmurksen anstatt releasen würde?
Wenn ja, für wen?

*Gewässergröße entscheidend?*

Der Angelethiker Alexander Schwab spricht in der aktuellen Fisch & Fang (Nov) davon, dass Trophäenangeln in vielen Ländern willkommen ist; Bonefish auf Kuba, Karpfen in Frankreich, etc.
Neben  dem Unterschied zu Paylakes, dass diese Fische dort Wildtiere oder  Ausgewildert sind, spielt für ihn die Gewässergröße eine Rolle, _„der Fisch kann dem Angler ausweichen“_.

Wo liegen denn da die Grenzen?
5ha? 50ha? 5000ha?
Macht das bei reviertreuen Fischen und Vagabunden nicht einen Unterschied?
Und  spielt Wasserfläche bis zum Horizont überhaupt eine Rolle, wenn man  weiß, dass sich kapitale Fische z.B. an einer Hafeneinfahrt stapeln?

*Und der Fisch?* 

_"...verkommt zu einem Sportobjekt"_. 
Wie oft habe ich diesen Spruch schon gelesen.
Warum überhaupt _"verkommen"_?

Beispielsweise  ist das Pferd seit Jahrhunderten ein Sportobjekt, welches in Teilen  durchaus darunter "leidet". Es gibt etwas leise Kritik daran, die  öffentlich gar nicht wahrgenommen wird, einige Auswüchse sind  unterbunden worden, aber generell läuft gesellschaftlich akzeptiert  alles wie eh und je.

Mit Pferdesport kommt man unter Applaus zu Olympia,
mit Angelsport kommt man vor den Richter.

Da  also, wo es um warmblütige Säugetiere, "echte" Wirbeltiere mit  nachgewiesenem Schmerzempfinden geht, versagt das Tierschutzgesetz voll  und ganz, ist es eine Lobby- und Kommerzgesteuerte Farce. (Zitat  Ralle 24)
Die  gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz, die ethische Beurteilung der Gesellschaft  hat kein Problem mit vielen "Sport-Tieren", ausgerechnet mit unseren  aber schon.
Das ist ...Bullshit! (mir fällt kein passenderer Begriff ein).

Alexander  Schwab weist in seinem bereits erwähnten Fisch & Fang-Beitrag  darauf hin, dass manche Fische in Commercials nachweisbar ein sehr  langes und offenbar gesundes Leben führen.
Wir wissen dies durch immer wiederkehrende Fänge und die Prominenz, die manche dieser Fische erreichen.
"Two Tone" beispielsweise, berichtet Schwab, wurde 45 und starb eines natürlichen Todes.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deine scheint aber schöner zu sein.........



Mit Textverständnis hast du nicht so viel am Hut, oder?


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du irrst.
> Du angelst, also quälst du bereits Tiere.
> Nach TierSchG ist dies jedoch aus bestimmten Gründen legitim.
> Und diese Gründe sind eine juristische Auslegungssache.
> ...



Danke.

Darauf zielte mein Vergleich mit Pferdesport / Hundesport etc. ab....

Dort ist es Gesellschaftlich akzeptiert das Menschen sich auf Pferderücksen setzen, Teils mit Übergewicht und diese Tiere über Stock und Stein hetzen.
Bekommen sogar noch dicke Preisgelder.
zur Unterhaltung, Sport etc.

Beim Fisch wird das Thema Stress ganz hoch gehangen nach dem man nun mit seehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit die Schmerzunempfindlichkeit bewiesen hat.
Stress beim Pferde- oder Hundesport?


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du irrst.
> Du angelst, also quälst du bereits Tiere.
> Nach TierSchG ist dies jedoch aus bestimmten Gründen legitim.
> Und diese Gründe sind eine juristische Auslegungssache.



Die Definition von Quälen ist, dass ich einem Geschöpf ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen zufüge.

Dein Anhang ist nett gemeint, ich habe aber keine Lust hier eine unendlich Diskussion zu führen. Im Grunde genommen wiederholst du nur die Argumente deiner Vorposter!


Wenn wir jetzt klären wollten, ob C&R Tierquälerei ist oder nicht, müssten wir darüber diskutieren, was ein *vernünftiger Grund *ist und wann dieser gegeben ist. Alles andere verzerrt nur die Diskussion!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Darauf zielte mein Vergleich mit Pferdesport / Hundesport etc. ab....
> 
> ...



Findest du es dann richtig, wenn nach deiner Auffassung Pferde bei der Dessur leiden?

Deine logische Schlussfolgerung müsste dich doch normal auf meine Seite bringen, indem du sagst, dass beides (Pferdedressur und C&R) falsch ist!!! 

Stattdessen benutzt du das eine, um das andere zu rechtfertigen! Komische Denke! Du mokierst dich über die fetten Frauen und Männer, die auf ihre Pferde steigen und sie über Stock und Stein hetzen und machst das selbe mit den Fischen - nämlich dich auf Kosten eines Tieres unterhalten lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Das ist eben Auslegungssache!

Beispiele:

- Lt. dem bayr. LFG ist dies die Verwertung & die Hege.

- Der GF Spahn des DAFV hat sogar mal im Interview die Hege weggelassen und sah ausschließlich die Verwertung, so dass jeder Fisch entnommen werden muss (der nicht unter Schonzeit & Mindestmaß o.ä. Vorgaben fällt).

- sogar der doch recht konservative LFV Westfalen und Lippe sieht dies nicht so eng, sie plädierten z.B. für das Angeln auch in Gewässern, in denen die Fische nicht genießbar sind (damals Hafen DO)

- Letzendlich entscheidet es der jeweilige Richter, vor dem du stehst, wenn dich irgendein Spacko angezeigt hat.

- Liberale Angler, legen es weitaus weiter aus, z.B. ist die Angelei auch kulturell bedingt ein vernünftiger Grund. 
Andere, wie z.B. ich, sehen durchaus auch weiterhin den sportlichen Aspekt.

=> letztendlich muss der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG
*das Angeln selbst* sein!
Alles andere fällt uns irgenwann auf die Füsse und ist das Ende jeder Angelei.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Findest du es dann richtig, wenn nach deiner Auffassung Pferde bei der Dessur leiden?
> 
> Deine logische Schlussfolgerung müsste dich doch normal auf meine Seite bringen, indem du sagst, dass beides (Pferdedressur und C&R) falsch ist!!!
> 
> Stattdessen benutzt du das eine, um das andere zu rechtfertigen! Komische Denke! Du mokierst dich über die fetten Frauen und Männer, die auf ihre Pferde steigen und sie über Stock und Stein hetzen und machst das selbe mit den Fischen - nämlich dich auf Kosten eines Tieres unterhalten lassen.



:vik:

Lächerlich

Ich sage nicht das es falsch ist. 
Du stellst C&R in eineverwerfliche Ecke, nicht ich.
Argumentierst mit der Gesellschaft welche aber z.B. Pferdesport akzeptiert. ich übrigens auch.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist eben Auslegungssache!
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> ...




Der vernünftige Grund ist in keinem Gesetz festgeschrieben. 
Das TSG ist hier absolut offen. (Gott sei Dank)

Somit kann auch der vernünftige Grund der Sport sein was andere Sportarten mit Tieren belegen.
Siehe Pferdesport etc.

Dazu hat sich auch schon ein Richter positiv in Richtung Angler geäussert.
Glaube im Augenthaler Urteil war dies.

Da kann ein Hechtler noch tausendmal behaupten das Sport mit Tieren gesellschaftlich nicht akzeptiert wird. Es ist einfach nicht korrekt!


----------



## kaffeefreund (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hat jemand schon die Evolution erwähnt? 

Früher haben "wir Menschen" jedem andersartigen, der grad um die Ecke kam, gerne mal mit der Keule auf die Omme gekloppt. Heutzutage geht es (zum Glück) nicht mehr ganz so wild zu. 

Auch der Mensch und seine Ansichten inklusive Ethik und Moral verändern und entwickeln sich. Vielleicht könnte man das ja auch in die Diskussion mit einfließen lassen oder zumindest mal darüber kurz nachdenken...


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Evolution erwähnt?
> 
> Früher haben "wir Menschen" jedem andersartigen, der grad um die Ecke kam, gerne mal mit der Keule auf die Omme gekloppt. Heutzutage geht es (zum Glück) nicht mehr ganz so wild zu.
> 
> Auch der Mensch und seine Ansichten inklusive Ethik und Moral verändern und entwickeln sich. Vielleicht könnte man das ja auch in die Diskussion mit einfließen lassen oder zumindest mal darüber kurz nachdenken...



Über Ethik und Moral will sich hier doch keiner unterhalten!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Lächerlich
> 
> ...



Ne, du sagst nicht, dass es falsch ist, mokierst dich bloß darüber. |rolleyes


----------



## bombe20 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Über Ethik und Moral will sich hier doch keiner unterhalten!


über deine nicht und du nicht über die der anderen. dieses thema wurde hier schon etliche male zu tode diskutiert. möge doch jeder seinen eigenen moralischen und ethischen wertvorstellungen folgen, anstatt den anderen missionarisch bekehren zu wollen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der vernünftige Grund ist in keinem Gesetz festgeschrieben.
> Das TSG ist hier absolut offen. (Gott sei Dank)
> 
> Dazu hat sich auch schon ein Richter positiv in Richtung Angler geäussert.
> Glaube im Augenthaler Urteil war dies.



Kein Richter hat sich im Falle Augenthaler positiv in Richtung Angler geäussert. Es kam nicht zum Richter, da die Anklage seitens der Staatanwaltschaft gegen einen 4stelligen Betrag eingestellt wurde.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg kam zu der Auffassung, dass  Augenthaler nicht nachzuweisen sei, dass Augenthaler rein zu seiner  Belustigung angelte. Oberstaatsanwalt Markus Pfaller: "Wir müssen davon  ausgehen, dass Herr Augenthaler mit dem Ziel angelte, einen für ihn  verwertbaren Speisefisch zu fangen".

  Die Staatsanwaltschaft sieht es allerdings durch das Foto als nachgewiesen, dass Augenthaler dem Waller unnötig Leid zufügte, indem er den Waller die Tortur des Abwiegens und Fotografierens antat anstatt ihn umgehend und schonend zurückzusetzen.

  Demfolgend ist von der Staatsanwaltschaft das bewusste Zurücksetzen  eines unverwertbaren Fisches nicht verfolgungswürdig. 

Die Zurücksetzen eines Fisches wegen Nichtverwertbarkeit steht als vernüftiger Grund also über der nach Fischereiverordnung vorgegebenen Pflicht des Entnehmens.

Hätte Augentaler  der Staatsanwaltschaft nach den Waller unverzüglich und schonend zurückgesetzt, wäre es zu der Geldauflage gar nicht gekommen.

Hätte Augenthaler das Angeln zur Belustigung geangelt mit dem Vorsatz zurückzusetzen, wäre es zur Einstellung des Verfahrens wohl nicht gekommen und die Sache vor Gericht gekommen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der vernünftige Grund ist in keinem Gesetz festgeschrieben.
> Das TSG ist hier absolut offen. (Gott sei Dank)
> 
> Somit kann auch der vernünftige Grund der Sport sein was andere Sportarten mit Tieren belegen.
> ...



Das TSG ist nicht offen. Ein Tier zum *Spaß *aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, ist mit Sicherheit nicht vernünftig. Am besten du schlägst einmal das Wort "Vernunft" nach. Mit deiner Einstellung müsste man das Anschießen mit Farbe von Wildtieren erlauben. Ist doch nur Spaß oder eben "Sport"! Fleisch kann man sich auch im Supermarkt kaufen! 


Der Pferdesport ist mit Sicherheit keine Tierquälerei. Ein Pferd braucht Auslauf. Ob es diesen Auslauf kontrolliert durch einen Reiter erhält oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Es entspricht so oder so der natürlichen Veranlagung. Zudem erleidet es keinen Schmerz oder Stress! Dass fette Frauen und Männer besser nicht reiten sollten, steht auf einem anderen Papier und bringt den Sport nicht in Verruf!


Bezüglich des Dressurreitens. Ich und die meisten anderen Menschen wissen nicht wie die Dressur abläuft. Ich hab darüber keine Informationen. Falls dies mit Gewalt und Stress passiert und diese Information allgemeines Bewusstsein erlangen würde, hätte diese Form des Sports sicherlich keinen Rückhalt in der Bvölkerung - eben genauso wenig wie dein "Spaßangeln"!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> über deine nicht und du nicht über die der anderen. dieses thema wurde hier schon etliche male zu tode diskutiert. möge doch jeder seinen eigenen moralischen und ethischen wertvorstellungen folgen, anstatt den anderen missionarisch bekehren zu wollen.



Es können aber leider nicht zwei Recht haben.  Um meinen Standpunkt etwas verständlicher zu machen, bringe ich mal ein Beispiel.

Die Moslems und Juden schächten ihre Tiere. Ich finde, dass ist grausame Tierquälerei und ich denke du findst das auch. Soll ich deswegen einfach zusehen und sagen, dass es deren Angelegenheit ist wie sie mit dem Tier umgehen? 

Wir diskutieren ja nicht über eine Lieblingsfarbe!


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Ach schönes Wetter. Ich geh dann mal angeln. Hab heute irgendwie Appetit auf ne lecker gegrillte Forelle. Wenn ich nen Kollegen treffe, der releast bin ich auch nicht traurig. Ich mache das ja auch wenn ich gerade keinen Fisch essen mag. Außerdem freut´s mich. Da habe ich vielleicht das nächste mal einen mehr im Topf. Viel Spaß beim sinnlosen streiten. :m


----------



## wobbler68 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hallo

Habe alles mal grob überflogen.
Eins ist mir ins Auge gestochen.

Zitat von Hechtler11
Dafür bin ich auch. Keine Tiere in Zoos oder 
Zirkussen!


*Wer kann sich dann noch Tiere in Natura Ansehen?*
Da geht es nicht nur um Exotische Tiere sondern auch um Einheimische.
*Kennen wir dann Tiere nur noch von Fotos oder aus den Fernsehen?*
Nicht jeder kann nach Afrika,Südamerika usw. fliegen.
Rennen wir jetzt alle in den Wald und auf Weiden um einheimische Tiere(Rehe,Dachs,Fuchs,Wolf,Eulen,Kühe,Schweine ,Schafe usw) zu sehen? 
*Wie viele Tiere wären schon ganz ausgestorben?*
 Das Engagement von Zoologischen Gärten hat sogar das Überleben von Tierarten
gesichert - so zum Beispiel beim Goldenen Löwenäffchen , beim
Przewalski Pferd oder beim Europäischen Wisent.


Ich sehe, wenn ich hier Zirkusse sind,das die mit ihren Tieren umgehen als wären sie ein teil der Familie.
Dazu muss man aber auch mal, außerhalb der Vorstellung, sich das anschauen.
Und nicht vor dem Zirkus oder auch Zoo/Wildpark stehen und 




Das Thema ganze riecht hier verdächtig nach  









Oder P...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Interessant finde ich immer wieder  - von allem anderen hier diskutierten ab - wie schnell sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend Dünkende in Diskussionen im Ton entlarven, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist - da ist dann schnell Ende mit Moral und Ethik im Umgang untereinander...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## NedRise (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Es können aber leider nicht zwei Recht haben.  Um meinen Standpunkt etwas verständlicher zu machen, bringe ich mal ein Beispiel.
> 
> Die Türkn und Juden schächten ihre Tiere. Ich finde, dass ist grausame Tierquälerei und ich denke du findst das auch. Soll ich deswegen einfach zusehen und sagen, dass es deren Angelegenheit ist wie sie mit dem Tier umgehen?
> 
> Wir diskutieren ja nicht über eine Lieblingsfarbe!


 
 Ja, das schächten ist deren Angelegenheit. Weil die Religionsfreiheit in Deutschland in diesem Falle über das Tierwohl gestellt wird.


----------



## bombe20 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Es können aber leider nicht zwei Recht haben.


wenn es um moral und ethik geht schon. da haben sogar pertras anhänger recht, weil es eben ihren wertevorstellungen entspricht.



> Die Türkn und Juden schächten ihre Tiere. Ich finde, dass ist grausame Tierquälerei und ich denke du findst das auch. Soll ich deswegen einfach zusehen und sagen, dass es deren Angelegenheit ist wie sie mit dem Tier umgehen?


das solltest du lieber mit moslems oder juden diskutieren.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich immer wieder  - von allem anderen hier diskutierten ab - wie schnell sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend Dünkende in Diskussionen im Ton entlarven, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist - da ist dann schnell Ende mit Moral und Ethik im Umgang untereinander...
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes




Naja, den den Eindruck hatte ich auch immer aber in die andere Richtung..

Darf ich kurz mal wg. dem schächten nachfragen..
Ist das Fakt (Tierwohl>Religionsfreiheit)? 
Habe ich vor kurzem erst realisiert, das da ja Irgendetwas seltsam ist, dachte entweder Importe, Betrug oder Illegal..

Wird das es geduldet?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## gründler (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Lieber Yves ich erkläre dir bestimmt nicht die Unterschiede zwischen Jagd und Angeln.Besonders nicht wenn Du mit Farbkugeln kommst.
Und man geht nicht nur raus um zu "ballern" es gibt tausende Momente wo das Stück vor mir steht ich es Ansprechen kann aber trotzdem die finger gerade lasse.Jagd ist viel mehr als töten und ballern sowie es die Gegner gern verbreiten.

Wie ich bei meiner Recha im Netz gesehen habe bist Du gerade in einem Alter wo dir noch gewisse Lebenserfahrungen fehlen. 

In ein paar Jahrzehnten wirst Du "hoffentlich" die Unterschiede kennen das kommt ganz von alleine........


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



> das solltest du lieber mit moslems oder juden diskutieren.



Und nicht hier - eben.

danke, das wenigstens einer an unsere Regeln denkt - keine Religionsdiskussionen  etc..


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die Türkn und Juden schächten ihre Tiere. Ich finde, dass ist grausame Tierquälerei und ich denke du findst das auch. Soll ich deswegen einfach zusehen und sagen, dass es deren Angelegenheit ist wie sie mit dem Tier umgehen?



Du weißt aber schon, dass es im Tierschutz sehr umstritten ist, was was da nun mehr Quälerei ist. Bolzenschußgerät oder Schächten? Dass das Schächten ein deutlich mehr an Tierquälerei sein soll, ist ja nur deine persönliche Meinung...die nicht immer stimmen muss.


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hallo,



> Die Türkn und Juden schächten ihre Tiere. Ich finde, dass ist grausame Tierquälerei



Das wäre es vielleicht, wenn es nicht aus religiösen Gründen geschähe.

Seltsam, vorher hat er sich doch immer auf das Tierschutzgesetz berufen.
Jetzt bezeichnet er in Deutschland völlig legale unf TSCHG-konforme Schlachtungsmethoden als Tierquälerei|kopfkrat

Es kommt also immer auf die Motivation und Rechtfertigung des Tuns an.

Der eine fängt Fische, weil im Angeln Spaß macht, der andere weil im Fischessen Spaß macht. Beide angeln also aus Spaß, aber der eine Spaß gilt juristisch nicht als Rechtfertigung. Moralsich sähe das m.E. anders aus.

Wenn schon Moral, dann müsste man wohl beides verurteilen,

Ne Frau verprügeln oder ne Frau vergewaltigen ist doch auch beides moralisch extrem verwerflich, auch wenn der Vergewaltiger vielleicht nur sein Grundbedürfnis nach Sexualität befriedigen will.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Zum Thema,

ICH sehe beim Angeln Moralisch, keinen echten Bedarf an C&R, würde es aber gerne sehen das es Möglich ist.

Ich will nicht gezwungen werden einen Fisch abzuschlagen, den ich nicht verwerten will oder kann.
Allerdings gehe ich auch nicht angeln wenn ich keine Fische mehr verwerten kann, sobald der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist beschäftige ich mit mir der Verwertung/Räuchern.

Ich, pers. sehe absolut keinen Sinn darin nur zu Angeln um einen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu prügeln, für nen Drill oder ein Bild, oder ne pers. Bestmarke in der Signatur. Wer es macht macht es halt, ich prangere niemanden dafür an..

Wer es tut, darf sich meiner Meinung nicht darüber wundern das er für uns alle Angler Angriffsfläche für Peta und co bietet..

Ich hoffe und ich höre es immer öfter im Bekanntenkreis raus, das alle die hier von pro C&R reden Schreiben, wissen wann Sie eine Abhakmatte dabei haben und wann Sie ein Gaff dabei haben.

Leider sind halt im Netz zu oft Prolo Videos/Bilder zu sehen die das absolut nicht wiedergeben, es macht wohl kaum Sinn einen Wels der ein Gaff durch die Birne bekommen hat, nach dem Bildchen wieder ins Wasser zu schicken, Steinpackungen, Schotterwege sind halt auch schon mehr als grenzwertig...


Dieses ganze Thema, auch der Moralische aspekt, gehört für mich neben einer glasklaren Gesetzeslage, nebst durchsetzung, zur Lobbyarbeit für die nicht nur die Verbände, sondern auch jeder einzelne Angler zuständig ist.

Einfach auch mal mit andersdenkenden (Naturschützern, Tierfreunden, Veganern) über das Angeln reden, es gibt auch welche, die nicht verstehen warum Angeln schlecht sein soll.. 
Einige von denen lehnen schlicht und einfach Massentierhaltung wg. Tierwohl und der damit verbundenen Lebensmittelqualiät ab...

Angeln, ist eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil, selektiv, in Maßen und kann auch Tierwohltechnisch vernünftig sein..

Aber wir Angler vernichten uns lieber selber, zumindest habe ich hier den Eindruck.. Auf keinen Fall, auch nur Ansatzweise auch nur etwas einen anderen Meinung/Moral tolerieren..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hallo,



> Wer es tut, darf sich meiner Meinung nicht darüber wundern das er für uns alle Angler Angriffsfläche für Peta und co bietet..



Wer das gleiche tut, den Fisch anschließend tötet, schlachtet und isst, und dabei glaubt er böte keine Angriffsfläche für PETA und Co, lebt m.E. in einer Traumwelt.

Aber wo ich dir recht gebe, wenn es einer tut, dann bitte möglichst unauffällig, um den Typen nicht auch noch Steilvorlagen für ihre Angriffe zu liefern.

Die haben ja scheinbar nichts andesres zu tun als das I.Net nach bestimmten Begriffen abzusuchen und dann Anzeigen zu schreiben.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Wenn einer Angeln geht dann bitte unauffällig damit man anderen keine Steilvorlage gibt.

Und danach vorsicht beim Schnitzel essen. 
Am besten auch heimlich und nicht offen im Restaurant.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn einer Angeln geht dann bitte unauffällig damit man anderen keine Steilvorlage gibt.



 Deshalb gehen wir ja nicht angeln, sondern auf die Pirsch.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer das gleiche tut, den Fisch anschließend tötet, schlachtet und isst, und dabei glaubt er böte keine Angriffsfläche für PETA und Co, lebt m.E. in einer Traumwelt.



.. warum jetzt Traumwelt? War gar nicht mein Ansatz..

Die werden immer Rumpelstilzchen- mässig gegen alles ausser Grasfressen sein, nur denke ich mal werden Sie dann, bei einer vernünftigen Verwertung, in der Augen aller anderen Normalos die auch Discounter Fleisch/Fisch konsumieren nicht mehr Ernst genommen und das muss das Ziel sein und ein sollte auch ein Bestandteil von Lobbyarbeit... sein..

#t aber nicht übertreiben und mit lauter Lobbyarbeit den Karren so an die Wand fahren wie unsere Automobilindustrie...


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Leider eine Fehleinschätzung.
Nachfolgende Generationen haben das Bambi- Syndrom bereits voll inhaliert.

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ja, das schächten ist deren Angelegenheit. Weil die Religionsfreiheit in Deutschland in diesem Falle über das Tierwohl gestellt wird.



Und wenn mir mein Gott mir befiehlt meinem Kind die Zähne zu ziehen, ist das auch in Ordnung?


Man, das fällt nicht unter Religionsfreiheit, sondern ist Tierquälerei und dabei ist es egal WO es praktiziert wird! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1seP_nNN7A


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Weisst Du denn überhaupt was da passiert und wie die biologische Abfolge ist?

|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Letzte Warnung:
Religion bleibt bei uns raus.
Zu befolgen, nicht zu diskutieren.
Punkt


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn es um moral und ethik geht schon. da haben sogar pertras anhänger recht, weil es eben ihren wertevorstellungen entspricht.
> 
> 
> das solltest du lieber mit moslems oder juden diskutieren.




Nein, denn nicht jeder Wertvorstellung ist rechtens!  Das was Peta veranstaltet ist kompletter Humbug, weil es den Menschen aus der Natur ausschließt und das Tier alleine in den Mittelpunkt stellt. 

Hab ich schon gemacht!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Naja, den den Eindruck hatte ich auch immer aber in die andere Richtung..
> 
> Darf ich kurz mal wg. dem schächten nachfragen..
> Ist das Fakt (Tierwohl>Religionsfreiheit)?
> ...



Eigentlich ist es verboten, aber wie willst du das bei uns in D kontrollieren? Da braucht nur ein Jude oder Moslem zum deutschen Kontrolleur "Nazi" sagen und der schaut weg!


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn einer Angeln geht dann bitte unauffällig damit man anderen keine Steilvorlage gibt.
> 
> Und danach vorsicht beim Schnitzel essen.
> Am besten auch heimlich und nicht offen im Restaurant.



Oops.. Sharpo... normaler Wese bist du aber schneller, hat jetzt aber etwas lange gedauert

Nee, ganz genau gar nicht, wenns in der Kantine Steaks gibt zu den Vegetarier Kollegen an den Tisch setzen, klare Kante zeigen und den Dialog suchen... Mir macht es Spass deren Argumente auszudiskutieren..

Hier und da die auch mal mit Peta Realitäten ihrer Vegie Freunde konfrontieren, deren "schwarze Seite" bekommen wir Angler mehr mit als 90% von den Otto-Normal Vegetarieren/Veganern...


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Man, das fällt nicht unter Religionsfreiheit, sondern ist Tierquälerei und dabei ist es egal WO es praktiziert wird!



Wie gesagt, es gibt immer ein für und wider. Wir wissen einfach nicht ob es wirklich Tierquälerei ist. Und du auch nicht. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schächten

Siehe Punkt "Tierschutz"


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es verboten, aber wie willst du das bei uns in D kontrollieren? Da braucht nur ein Jude oder Moslem zum deutschen Kontrolleur "Nazi" sagen und der schaut weg!



Tiere werden aus Deutschland ausgeführt, geschächtet und wieder eingeführt. Man du hast null Plan.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



gründler schrieb:


> Lieber Yves ich erkläre dir bestimmt nicht die Unterschiede zwischen Jagd und Angeln.Besonders nicht wenn Du mit Farbkugeln kommst.
> Und man geht nicht nur raus um zu "ballern" es gibt tausende Momente wo das Stück vor mir steht ich es Ansprechen kann aber trotzdem die finger gerade lasse.Jagd ist viel mehr als töten und ballern sowie es die Gegner gern verbreiten.
> 
> Wie ich bei meiner Recha im Netz gesehen habe bist Du gerade in einem Alter wo dir noch gewisse Lebenserfahrungen fehlen.
> ...



Das weiß ich doch.  Mein Beispiel war bewusst provokativ formuliert, um den tierfeindlichen Charakter von C&R aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Letzte Warnung:
> Religion bleibt bei uns raus.
> Zu befolgen, nicht zu diskutieren.
> Punkt



Mein Beitrag hatte nichts mit Religion zu tun.

Manche brüllen auch nur bei Schächten nach Tierquälerei weil es die Masse tut ohne wirklich davon Ahnung zu haben.

Ich habe diese diesbezüglich nicht. Und ehrlich , es interessiert mich auch nicht.

saarsprung...

es war ironisch gemeint. 
Eine Ministerin serviert ja bereits nur noch Vegan im Bundestag.
Die Grünen einen Veggiday 

Manche Kinder nur noch Fischstäbchen statt Fisch.

Der Rest wird auch noch kommen.

raucher sind ja auch schon stigmatisiert.

Mit denen irgendwas ausdiskutieren? Sorry, mit idiologisch verblendeten kann man nicht diskutieren.
Da fehlen einem die Argumente


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es verboten, aber wie willst du das bei uns in D kontrollieren? Da braucht nur ein Jude oder Moslem zum deutschen Kontrolleur "Nazi" sagen und der schaut weg!



Ist da so schwer... den Chinesen sagen sie auch wie die Enten im Kühlhaus zu lagern sind..
Nur wenn ich kpl. Unterbesetzt bin, von oben keine klarheit/rückhalt habe ( wird wohl so wie bei den Angelverbänden sein) ist es nicht Möglich einen Fleischverarbeitenden Betrieb Schlachthof zu kontrolieren.
Frag mal nen Bauern nachdem nächsten Termin und Ablauf seiner Hausschlachtung... 
Also bei denen haben sie es halbwegs hinnbekommen..
Obs jetzt Sinn macht, ist ein anderes Thema..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

@ sharpo:
War nur grundsätzlich, nachdem es wieder die Richtung nahm.
Du warst nicht gemeint..


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Tiere werden aus Deutschland ausgeführt, geschächtet und wieder eingeführt. Man du hast null Plan.



Das glaubst du!! Kostet ja auch nichts!


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ sharpo:
> War nur grundsätzlich, nachdem es wieder die Richtung nahm.
> Du warst nicht gemeint..



Ok, wars jetzt schon zu viel?

Die Stunden hiessen damals bei und Religion, oder Ethik, der eine gin in das Klassenzimmer der andere nebenan.. |rolleyes

Etwas hat's also schon mit zu tun


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Nochmal:
Wir haben klare Regeln - keine Religion in den Diskussionen, weils wie allgemeine Politik irgendwann ausartet und wir den Stress nicht brauchen..
Zu befolgen.
Punkt

Den dafür gibts deutlich besser geeignete Plattformen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Das glaubst du!! Kostet ja auch nichts!



Es werden sogar Bananen um die halbe Welt gekarrt. Und teuer sind die nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ehrlich , es interessiert mich auch nicht.



Damit wäre dann doch alles gesagt! Dir ist egal, ob in Tier leidet! Finde ich einen netten Abschluss! Selten ein passenderes Statement gelesen!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Es werden sogar Bananen um die halbe Welt gekarrt. Und teuer sind die nicht wirklich.



Es kostet aber mehr!


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Damit wäre dann doch alles gesagt! Dir ist egal, ob in Tier leidet! Finde ich einen netten Abschluss! Selten ein passenderes Statement gelesen!



Ich an Deiner Stelle würde erstmal lernen zu lesen.

Und ja, ich stelle mich nicht moralisch un ethisch über andere.

Ich bin Angler, der Fisch an der Angel leidet (in manchen Augen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Thema Moral und Ethik:
Wer - in meinen Augen - moralisch/ethisch so zurückgeblieben und verkommen ist, dass er Tieren wie Würmern, Insekten, Kröten, Fischen etc. MENSCHENrechte einräumen will, der ist für mich kein ernsthafter Diskussionspartner....

Ebensowenig Leute, die auf Grund dieser Ansätze (Antispeziesismus) Tiere über oder Menschen gleich stellen wollen und auf einer solchen Grundlage dann diskutieren..


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Es kostet aber mehr!



Naja, das kann sein, muss aber nicht, wird evt. mit noch niedrigeren Löhnen, niedrigere Hygienestandards und unproblematischer Resteverwertung kompensiert.

Ist aber auch etwas OT..|uhoh:


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thema Moral und Ethik:
> Wer - in meinen Augen - moralisch/ethisch so zurückgeblieben und verkommen ist, dass er Tieren wie Würmern, Insekten, Kröten, Fischen etc. MENSCHENrechte einräumen will, der ist für mich kein ernsthafter Diskussionspartner....
> 
> Ebensowenig Leute, die auf Grund dieser Ansätze (Antispeziesismus) Tiere über oder Menschen gleich stellen wollen und auf einer solchen Grundlage dann diskutieren..



|peinlich

Was willst du mir erzählen? Dass das TierschutzGESETZ nichts mit Recht zu tun hat? Tiere sind ohne Rechte und dürfen gequält werden? Was bist du denn für ein Mensch?

Wer stellt Tiere über den Menschen oder auf gleiche Ebene!

Für dich noch einmal zum Nachlesen:

"Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das  Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand  darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden  zufügen."


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Und nicht töten!

Auch ist der vernünftige Grund nicht definiert.

Und da Tiere für den Sport eingesetzt werden etc etc...
Ist auch der Sport ein vernünftiger Grund.
sonst wäre z.B. der Pferdesport nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thema Moral und Ethik:
> Wer - in meinen Augen - moralisch/ethisch so zurückgeblieben und verkommen ist, dass er Tieren wie Würmern, Insekten, Kröten, Fischen etc. MENSCHENrechte einräumen will, der ist für mich kein ernsthafter Diskussionspartner....
> 
> Ebensowenig Leute, die auf Grund dieser Ansätze (Antispeziesismus) Tiere über oder Menschen gleich stellen wollen.



Du bist genau so ein Hardliner..#6
Das machen doch auch nur die absoluten Peta Freaks.. mit denen habe ich (zum Glück) noch nichts zu tun gehabt...
Die gilt es bloßzustellen... > Lobbyarbeit der Verbände und Angler... macht doch mal auf nem Volksfest mit und bietet Räucherfisch und Fischfrikadellen an..

Würde mich freuen Peta würde auf so nen Stand anspringen wenn Mc Donalds um die Ecke ist..:q

Gut, wäre dann aber kein C&R sondern ne Sinnvolle Verwendung:k


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde erstmal lernen zu lesen.



Was habe ich falsch gelesen? 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ja, ich stelle mich nicht moralisch un ethisch über andere.



Kannst du mit deiner Ansicht auch nicht!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler, der Fisch an der Angel leidet (in manchen Augen).



Der Fisch erträgt Leid. Es wird aber gerechtfertigt, indem du den Fisch isst! Anders nicht! Ohne Verwrtungsgedanken ans Wasser fahren ist Quälerei, weil der gefangene Fisch keinen vernünftigen Sinn erfüllt! Und nochmal, die Befriedigung des Jagdtriebs ist kein vernünftgier Grund! 

Wir sind schließlich keine Katzen, sondern Menschen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> |peinlich
> 
> Was willst du mir erzählen? Dass das TierschutzGESETZ nichts mit Recht zu tun hat? Tiere sind ohne Rechte und dürfen gequält werden? Was bist du denn für ein Mensch?
> 
> ...


Lieber Hechtler - bitte lesen UND verstehen...

Ich habe NICHT über Tierschutzgesetz und NICHTS über Tierschutz geschrieben.

Sondern über Moral und Ethik in Bezug auf Tierrechte und Tierrechtler, woher diese anglerfeindliche C+R-Definition ja kommt, die dann auch die anglerfeindlichen Verbände der  organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei mit aufgenommen haben.

Und was ich von Antispeziesismus (Grundlage von Tierrechtlern) halte. 

Da Du das augenscheinlich nicht nachvollziehen (oder unterscheiden) kannst oder willst, werde ich mit Dir nicht mehr diskutieren..

Nur mit anderen hier, die das auch begreifen und nachvollziehen können, um überhaupt eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu haben


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Was habe ich falsch gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch.  verzehren dürfen den Fisch auch Hunde Katze Maus.

Auch die Hege ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Danach dürfte ich den Fisch sogar auf den Müll werfen.

Und ob ich nun x-mal einen untermaßigen Fisch realese oder einen maßigen Karpfen.

Das ist 88

Das einzige was Dich dann moralisch und ethischen auf die angebliche korrekte Seite hievt ist das Gesetz.
Lächerlich.

Entweder ist Angeln Tierquälerei oder nicht.
Dies wird moralisch und ethisch auch nicht besser wenn es zum Nahrungserwerb ausgeführt wird. Denn Nahrung muss sich in diesem land keiner aktiv selber jagen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und nicht töten!
> 
> Auch ist der vernünftige Grund nicht definiert.
> 
> ...



Was kommst du jetzt schon wieder mit deinem Pferdesport? Der Vergleich hinkt, wie ich gezeigt habe. Zudem, wie viele Menschen aus der Bevölkerung wissen, wie eine Dressur abläuft? 

Die breite Masse respektiert das Angeln, weil sie denken du isst deinen gefangenen Fisch. Anders nicht! 

Mit der Jagd verhält sich das genauso!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die breite Masse respektiert das Angeln, weil sie denken du isst deinen gefangenen Fisch. Anders nicht!


Wieder pure Unkenntnis - siehe Studie Arlinghaus:
Mehr Menschen würden akzeptieren, wenn Fische wegen Hege getötet werden würden, statt zum Essen, beide Gruppen aber fast gleichgroß..

Das hat dann nix mehr mit Moral, sondern nur noch mit Doppelmoral zu tun (gerade bei Tierrechtlern und -Schützern alles Couleur so weit verbreitet wie in der Politik)...


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Falsch.  verzehren dürfen den Fisch auch Hunde Katze Maus.
> 
> Auch die Hege ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Danach dürfte ich den Fisch sogar auf den Müll werfen.
> 
> ...




Ist doch egal, welches Geschöpf den Fisch isst!


Wenn du keinen Fisch essen willst, brauchst du auch keine Hege zu machen! Dann kannst du das Gewässer einfach Mutter Natur überlassen und bleibst vom Gewässer weg! 

Ne deine abstrusen Gedankengänge (z.B. Sport sei ein vernünftiger Grund) macht das schon ganz allein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Der Fisch erträgt *Leid*. Es wird aber gerechtfertigt, indem du den Fisch isst! Anders nicht!



Anders kannst du es mit deinem Gewissen vielleicht nicht vereinbaren weil du ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge nicht verstehst.


1. Tiere leiden nicht!
Es gibt höherentwickelte Tiere, die können Schmerzen empfinden aber mehr auch nicht.
Fische können nichtmal das(siehe einschlägge Literatur).

Leid kennen nur Menschen in ihrer typischen Jammermentalität und unterstellen dies auch Tieren, indem sie ihre Gefühle auf Tieren übertragen.
Wenn Tiere  "leiden" könnten, würde es auch Suizid im Tierreich geben.
Gibt es aber nicht!
Nur Menschen können leiden und begehen bei zu großem Leidensdruck Suizid oder "erlösen" Tiere, denen sie dann Leid unterstellen.
Tiere sind aber immer optimistische Überlebenskünstler.
Selbst die uns am nächsten stehen Tiere - Primaten - leiden nicht(empfinden aber Schmerzen).
Erst kürzlich sah ch eine Sendung über einen Affen mit nur noch einem Arm. der andere Arm und beide Beine waren in Fallen "amputiert" worden.
Meinst du der Affe leidet?
Nein, der springt jetzt notgedrungen auf einem Arm rum aber ist wohlgenährt und macht all das was seine Artgenossen auch machen.
Man dachte schon wieder drüber nach ihn zu "erlösen" weil er ja "leiden" musss....aber der wollte nicht.:m
Leid und Gejammer darüber kennen nur Menschen.

Also lass bitte den Quatsch mit dem Leid aus einer Diskussion heraus, die Tiere betrifft und ganz besonder aus einer bei der um Fische geht, die nichtmal Schmerzen fühlen können.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Der Fisch erträgt Leid. Es wird aber gerechtfertigt, indem du den Fisch isst! Anders nicht! Ohne Verwrtungsgedanken ans Wasser fahren ist Quälerei, weil der gefangene Fisch keinen vernünftigen Sinn erfüllt! Und nochmal, die Befriedigung des Jagdtriebs ist kein vernünftgier Grund!
> 
> Wir sind schließlich keine Katzen, sondern Menschen!!!



Wie ich diese 0 Toleranz Statements liebe..

Ich werde beim Fang von K2 Setzkarpfen so lange Verwertungsversuche machen bis sie hoffentlich mal schmecken und wenn es zum Schluss in einer Frikadelle endet.. allerletzter, nicht legaler Versuch, wird ein Lebendtransport nach Hause zum ausnüchtern in meinem Hälterbecken sein.
Das wird dann aber die letzte Karpfen Attacke sein die ich machen werde und danach hätte ich gerne die Möglichkeit, Moralisch und Rechtlich, Ihn wieder zurückzusetzen.

Und meinen Veggie Kollegen werde ich schön auf dem laufenden halten...|rolleyes
Ich brauche nur noch den Namen von dem Weihnachtskarpfen in der Badewanne aus dem Film vor 30 jahren...|kopfkrat


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Pferdesport?
> Nahrungserwerb? Hege?  #q
> 
> Ach ja sorry, dagegen bist Du ja auch.
> ...



Komm eh.. Pferde freuen sich schon wenn Ihr Besitzer kommt, sollten sie zumindest..

Ob der zum xten mal durchgeprügelte Wels Karpfen über nen Angler freut wage ich zu bezweifeln..#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Ob der zum xten mal durchgeprügelte Wels Karpfen über nen Angler freut wage ich zu bezweifeln..#h




Ist ihm schlichweg egal weil er nicht die Möglichkeit hat drüber nachzudenken.
Er lebt einfach ...... frisst ..... kackt ...... vermehrt sich... wird geangelt und wenn er Glück hat zurückgesetzt.....frisst ..... usw.... stirbt irgendwann, mit oder ohne Angler.

Na und?


Aber mal angenommen er könnte es sich ausuchen. Würde er lieber eher oder später sterben wollen?


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Komm eh.. Pferde freuen sich schon wenn Ihr Besitzer kommt, sollten sie zumindest..
> 
> Ob der zum xten mal durchgeprügelte Wels Karpfen über nen Angler freut wage ich zu bezweifeln..#h




Der kann ja nicht mal Freude empfinden.  :vik::#2:#g


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wenn Tiere  "leiden" könnten, würde es auch Suizid im Tierreich geben.
> Gibt es aber nicht!
> 
> Also lass bitte den Quatsch mit dem Leid aus einer Diskussion heraus, die Tiere betrifft und ganz besonder aus einer bei der um Fische geht, die nichtmal Schmerzen fühlen können.



Sicher? 100% ig oder nur so wie damals als Röntgenstrahlung und Kernkraft als ungefährich galten?

Da war doch was mit den Lemmingen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Sicher? 100% ig?



Jupp #6

Bringt ja auch nichts in PETAmanier ständig Fakten anzuzweifeln.
Wo keine neuronale Möglichkeit für Schmerz, da ist nunmal kein Schmerz möglich.

Bei moralgetränkter, postfaktischer Betrachtungsweise kommt man aber sicher noch auf tolle "Ideen".


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Pferdesport?
> Nahrungserwerb? Hege?  #q
> 
> Ach ja sorry, dagegen bist Du ja auch.
> ...



Nein, du verkennst nur bewusst den Unterschied zwischen einem Pferd das Auslauf braucht, der Sport dadurch der natürlichen Veranlagung dieses Tieres entspricht, wobei es weder Stress noch Schmerz ertragen muss, das Pferd sicherlich nicht zum Auslauf gezwungen werden muss und einem Fisch, der gegen seinen Willen unter Stress aufgrund der Befridigung des Jagdtriebs einiger Angler für eine persönliche Erhöhung aus dem Wasser gezerrt wird! 

Zudem werden die Pferde liebevoll von ihren Besitzern gepflegt! 

Jau, das ist fast das Selbe! #q


Wie es beim Dressurreiten aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Darüber habe ich keine Informationen, so wie die meisten anderen auch nicht!

Ja ist moralisch und ehtisch in Ordnung, weil es unter die Hege fällt und es nicht meine Absicht ist untermaßige Fische zu fangen!

Nur du fährst ans Wasser mit der Absicht gar keinen Fisch verwerten zu wollen. Das ist der Unterschied! Deshalb läuft deine Aktion auch nicht unter Hege, sondern Quälerei!


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jupp #6



#h jo, nee iss klar, ei dann #g, wir sollten mal zusammen Räucherfisch und Fischburger auf ner pro Angler Veranstaltung machen/verkaufen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Nein, du verkennst nur bewusst den Unterschied zwischen einem Pferd das Auslauf braucht, der Sport dadurch der natürlichen Veranlagung dieses Tieres entspricht, wobei es weder Stress noch Schmerz ertragen muss, das Pferd sicherlich nicht zum Auslauf gezwungen werden muss und einem Fisch, der gegen seinen Willen unter Stress aufgrund der Befridigung des Jagdtriebs einiger Angler für eine persönliche Erhöhung aus dem Wasser gezerrt wird!
> 
> Zudem werden die Pferde liebevoll von ihren Besitzern gepflegt!
> 
> ...




Kollege...wenn ein Mensch sich mit 80kg und mehr auf einen Gaul setzt....

Das lassen Wildpferde schon mal gar nicht zu.

Dieser Gaul dann Übungen machen muss oder über Hindernisse springen muss..was ihm erst antrainiert wird...

Erzähl mir ja nicht das Pferde keinen Schaden Rückenleiden entwickeln wenn ständig da wer drauf rum hopst usw...

Von dem Stress bei Veranstaltungen etc. ganz zu schweigen.

Also laber nicht so einen Müll

Von dem Stehen in den Boxen ganz zu schweigen. Die meisten Pferde überleben nicht mal einen Winter draussen auf der Weide.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jupp #6
> 
> Bringt ja auch nichts in PETAmanier ständig Fakten anzuzweifeln.
> Wo keine neuronale Möglichkeit für Schmerz, da ist nunmal kein Schmerz möglich.
> ...




Wenn man wie du das Tier vermenschlicht, dann leidet es nicht.

|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Stress aufgrund der Befridigung des Jagdtriebs einiger Angler für eine persönliche Erhöhung aus dem Wasser gezerrt wird!



Stress gehört zum Leben.
Auch zum Fischleben und ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

Da Menschen zweifellos stressempfindlicher sind als Fische - mir sind jedenfall keine belastbaren Studien über stressbedingte psychische Krankheiten bei Fischen bekannt - sollten wir erstmal anfangen alle Schichtarbeiter notzuschlachten anstatt über Stress bei Fischen zu jammern.#q

Lebewesen im unteren und mittleren Bereich der Nahrungskette sind ständigem Stress ausgesetzt!



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wenn man wie du das Tier vermenschlicht, dann leidet es nicht.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Stress gehört zum Leben.
> Auch zum Fischleben und ist nichts ungewöhnliches.
> 
> Da Menschen zweifellos stressempfindlicher sind als Fische - mir sind jedenfall keine belastbaren Studien über stressbedingte psychische Krankheiten bei Fischen bekannt - sollten wir erstmal anfangen alle Schichtarbeiter notzuschlachten anstatt über Stress bei Fischen zu jammern.#q
> ...



#6#6:vik:|supergri|supergri


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hallo,



> einem Pferd das Auslauf braucht,



Du weißt aber schon, dass die meisten Pferde den größten Teil des Tages und meist die ganze Nacht in engen Boxen verbringen und auch regelmäßig in noch engeren Transportanhängern durch die Gegend gefahren werden.

Du biegst dir auch alles so hin wie du es brauchst.

Mal ist alles Tierquälerei, was deiner Meinung nach gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, mal ist plötzlich auch Tierquälerei, was in Deutschland legal und TschG-konform ist.

Wenn ich manche Statements hier so lese, fällt mir spontan Bob Marley ein:

Said, said, said I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
Ob-observing the hypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Herrlich!!! :vik: Ich nehme auch Pferderoulade. So ein Pferd lässt sich gut verwerten. #6


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist eine von der P:meta.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> #h jo, nee iss klar, ei dann #g, wir sollten mal zusammen Räucherfisch und Fischburger auf ner pro Angler Veranstaltung machen/verkaufen.




Aber gern doch.:m


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jupp #6
> 
> Bei moralgetränkter, postfaktischer Betrachtungsweise kommt man aber sicher noch auf tolle "Ideen".



Aber noch schnell editieren... ;+

Es sollte unter uns Anglern wenigstens möglich sein mit unterschiedlichen Moralischen Einstellungen ans Wasser zu gehen.. ohne das dirrekt ins lächerliche zu ziehen..


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kollege...wenn ein Mensch sich mit 80kg und mehr auf einen Gaul setzt....
> 
> Das lassen Wildpferde schon mal gar nicht zu.
> 
> ...



Du hast halt keine Ahnung. Es wurden Pferde gezüchtet, die wiegen 1,5 Tonnen und wurden früher in der Forstwirtschaft eingesetzt! So einen (nicht ganz so schwer) hat meine dicke Arbeitskollegin mit 90 kg! 

Beim Warmblüter sieht es natürlich anders aus. Aber dieser ist auch für ein bestimmte Tätigkeit (Reiten) gezüchtet worden. 

Aber abgsehen davon, könnte man meinen du seist jetzt der Petatyp!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Aber noch schnell editieren... ;+
> 
> Es sollte unter uns Anglern wenigstens möglich sein mit unterschiedlichen Moralischen Einstellungen ans Wasser zu gehen.. ohne das dirrekt ins lächerliche zu ziehen..




Der Nachsatz war nicht an dich gerichtet.


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Wenn er von Peta wäre, wäre er aber dafür, dass der Reitsport als vernünftiger Grund für die nicht artgerechte Haltung von Pferden nicht mehr zulässig ist.

Im Gegensatz zu dir, denn du willst als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln von Fischen nur den Spaß am Essen von Fischfleisch gelten lassen.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Herrlich!!! :vik: Ich nehme auch Pferderoulade. So ein Pferd lässt sich gut verwerten. #6



Vergiss es schmeckt nicht, zumindest die Steaks habe ich schon oft probiert, gibts in unserer Ecke Lux/Frankreich.
Schmeckt mir nicht.... Der Rheinische Sauerbraten war wohl damals aus Pferdefleisch... mit dem einlegen wurde der Geschmack platt gemacht..


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Lasst doch jeden machen was er will....essen oder wieder schwimmen lassen. So lange keiner derer die releasen, den Fisch so behandelt, dass er so oder so drauf geht und die, die den Fisch essen es kurz und "schmerzlos" machen ist es doch wurscht. Hauptsache es wird nicht schwarz geangelt. Das mag ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## bombe20 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Nein, denn nicht jeder Wertvorstellung ist rechtens!  Das was Peta veranstaltet ist kompletter Humbug, weil es den Menschen aus der Natur ausschließt und das Tier alleine in den Mittelpunkt stellt. Hab ich schon gemacht!


siehst du, es entspricht nicht *deiner* vorstellung von moral und ethik, wohl aber der, der peta-anhänger. nur weil es in deinen augen humbug ist bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sich ein peta-jünger im unrecht fühlen muß. und bevor einwände kommen: es steckt sehr wohl eine ethik dahinter, das recht der tiere über das des menschen zu stellen. wenn auch eine sehr fragwürdige.


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn er von Peta wäre, wäre er aber dafür, dass der Reitsport als vernünftiger Grund für die nicht artgerechte Haltung von Pferden nicht mehr zulässig ist.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dir, denn du willst als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln von Fischen nur den Spaß am Essen von Fischfleisch gelten lassen.




|kopfkrat

Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch.

Ich geh zur Erholung Angeln.

Spiel Spass Spannung. 
Der Nahrungserwerb ist ganz weit im Hintergrund.
Ich betreibe fast nur Hege.  :q:g


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hallo,

kann mich noch gut an die TV-Sendung von Carsten Rau erinnern "Hobby mit Widerhaken".

Der hat auch immer betont, was er doch für ein "guter" Angler wäre, der nur zum Nahrungserwerb angelt.

Dann stand er in Ostsee und hat auf MeeFo gefischt, mit der *Fliegenrute!*!!

Auch da fiel mir sofort Bob Marley ein.


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch.
> 
> ...



Ich habs auch nicht verstanden!


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> siehst du, es entspricht nicht *deiner* vorstellung von moral und ethik, wohl aber der, der peta-anhänger. nur weil es in deinen augen humbug ist bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sich ein peta-jünger im unrecht fühlen muß. und bevor einwände kommen: es steckt sehr wohl eine ethik dahinter, das recht der tiere über das des menschen zu stellen. wenn auch eine sehr fragwürdige.




Klar, er muss sich nicht im Unrecht fühlen, ist es aber trotzdem, wenn man das Recht zu Grunde legt! 

Man muss doch nur einmal den Gedanken von PETA oder den Grünen allgemein zu Ende spinnen, um die antihumane Denkweise zu erkennen! 

Wie soll so jemand jetzt recht haben, wenn er oder sie gegen den Menschen eingstellt ist?

Eine Ethik ist eine Sittenlehre. Nicht jede Sittenlehre kann richtig sein. Und wenn eine Sittenlehre ins Chaos führt, dann ist sie falsch und damit abzulehnen!


----------



## Rannebert (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, welches Geschöpf den Fisch isst!
> 
> 
> Wenn du keinen Fisch essen willst, brauchst du auch keine Hege zu  machen! Dann kannst du das Gewässer einfach Mutter Natur überlassen und  bleibst vom Gewässer weg!
> ...



Hach, wie schön.
Nach der Theorie werde ich in Zukunft also alle Hechte, die ich als Beifang beim Barschangeln gefangen habe totschlagen und dann ins Gewässer zurück werfen, oder einfach am Ufer liegen lassen. Mir schmecken die nämlich nicht, aber im und am Wasser werden schon genug Geschöpfe sein, die sich an dem Kadaver genüsslich tun werden.

Und genau das Verhalten möchtest Du jetzt also hier die ganze Zeit verteidigen?


----------



## bombe20 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

ich habe gerade mal ein bisschen in den kommentaren vom te gestöbert. der junge mann ist mitte 20. ich lasse ihm daher seine reaktionäre, aber durchaus belustigende art, der diskussion gerade noch so durchgehen, obwohl ich ihn 5-7 jahre jünger geschätzt habe.
wer möchte, kann ja dem sprichwörtlichen ochsen weiter ins horn kneifen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Die Diskussion erfährt durch den Begriff LEID eine interessante Wendung!

PETA hat durch eine Plakataktion 2004 darauf hinweisen wollen, dass auch Tiere LEID empfinden können.

Aufgrund hier nicht relevanten Sachverhalts kam dieses Plakat und die LEID-Botschaft von PETA vor Gericht und seine Instanzen.

Keine Gericht hat den Begriff LEID aufgegriffen, sondern stattdessen den Begriff WÜRDE eingeführt (rechtsgrundlegender Begriff aus GG Art 1)  und aus diesem Begriff heraus argumentiert.

Der Tierschutz steht zwar im Grundgesetz und Tiere müssen deshalb geschützt werden.
Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass Tiere den Menschen gleichgestellt sind, auf eine Stufe mit Menschen gesetzt sind.
Denn das Bundesverfassungsgericht, durch den Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte bestätigt, urteilte, dass trotz des Artikels im GG (konkret eben Tierschutz) ein "kategorialer  Unterschied zwischen menschlichem, würdebegabtem Leben und den Belangen  des Tierschutzes" besteht.    
  Denn "wer Menschen mit Tieren auf eine Ebene stelle, banalisiere die Menschen [...]."
Somit wurde auf höchstrichterliche Ebene geurteilt, dass Tiere keine Würde haben und nicht menschengleichgestellt.

Was aber impliziert nun dieses Urteil? =>

Niemand darf nach Tierschutzgesetz einem Tier "ohne vernünftigen Grund" Schmerzen, Leid oder  sonstige Schäden zufügen.
Jedoch wann ein Tier Schmerz empfindet und leidet und was ein  "vernünftiger Grund" dazu ist, beurteilt der Mensch, der über dem Tier steht, das keine WÜRDE besitzt.
Über diesen "vernünftigen Grund" kann man moralisieren wie man will, er ist rechtlich nicht festgelegt!
Angeln an sich ist ein vernünftiger Grund, egal was anschließend mit den Fisch geschieht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln an sich ist ein vernünftiger Grund, egal was anschließend mit den Fisch geschieht!


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Angeln an sich ist ein vernünftiger Grund, egal was anschließend mit den Fisch geschieht!


#6#6#6


----------



## bombe20 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6


du hast heute spass, oder?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

hatte schon schlimmere Tage.......
:g:g:g


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Das ist für Thomas Entspannung.  |supergri

Popcorn Bierchen...


----------



## pennfanatic (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Keine schbädsle und kein viertele?


----------



## Saarsprung (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln an sich ist ein vernünftiger Grund, egal was anschließend mit den Fisch geschieht!
> 
> #6#6#6



Nö, und ist nicht Zeitgemäß, erinnert mich an nen Spruch den ich mir schon anhören musste... Ihr Angler kippt ja die Fische vom Wettangeln als Dünger auf den Acker..

War das früher echt so?|bigeyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Den Spruch hat Sharpo nicht gesagt, das war ich zwei Postings darüber


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

also ich hab das angeln erlernt bzw bin zu einer zeit angefixxt worden, als es darum ging fische zu fangen um sie zu verwerten. natürlich gab es damals schon wettbewerbe, um den längsten und schwersten ( setzkäscher ) aber die hatten für mich persönlich nicht alle latten am zaun.

nicht anders ergeht es mir wenn ich die entwicklung des karpfenangelns sehe. carphunting. !! die angelgeschäfte lobhudeln und die regale sind voll wie nie, es gibt nicht wirklich belastbare zahlen, was alles an futter dipps und konsorten im wasser verklappt wird... wofür ? für n foto ! also ich persönlich empfinde das als sehr kostenintensive gewässer verunreinigung. ähnliches mit gummifischen. nix gegen den köder an sich. aber.. auch da wird ein eintrag von hormonell aktiven schadstoffen (weichmacher ) zuzüglich blei  getätigt, der jenseits von gut und böse ist. belastbare zahlen nimmt niemand in die hand ,weil das auch niemand wissen will.(plastik, das plastik auflöst und in der nase sticht, wenn nicht geruchsstoffe beigemengt werden, ist irgendwie auch sonst nicht harmlos ) weder die angler und schon gar nicht die händler.interessiert das thema.. also nur weil man keinen fisch nach hause trägt, heißt es nicht, das man nichts und niemand schadet.da angel ich lieber als kochtopfangler auf meinen zielfisch , und hör auf, wenn ich meine potion habe.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Man wird nie auf einen Nenner kommen was ein vernünftiger Grund ist, das ist Ansichtssache.
Und ich sehe es wie die Mehrheit der Angler, wer zurück setzen will soll zurück setzen, und wer mitnehmen will soll mitnehmen. Und beides bitte ohne schlechtes Gewissen weil es Spaß machen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

@ knutwuchtig: 
darfste ja - solange Du nicht allen andern vorschreiben willst, genauso zu handeln.

Viel Spaß dabei also!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

hier nochn bisschen Material, wie Angler ausm Forum so beim mitnehmen und zurücksetzen ticken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774


----------



## bombe20 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> da angel ich lieber als kochtopfangler auf meinen zielfisch , und hör auf, wenn ich meine portion habe.


so siehts aus. und wenn der te denkt, frau und kinder mit brasse und döbel zu verwöhnen, soll er das machen, bis ihm die kühltruhe platzt. zumindest ist das bei uns keine seltenheit, bis man den gewünschen aal, hecht oder sonstwas hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Auch irgendwie passend zum Thema ;-)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktualisierung 15.04. 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saarsprung (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch irgendwie passend zum Thema ;-)



Ist aber leider Bestandteil deines Traums, mit Sicherheit werden die Gesetze eher verschärft, wir Angler sägen selbst an unserem Ast.

Von der Politik brauchen wir Angler nix gutes zu erwarten, für die gibt es mehr Veggie/Tierliebhaber Stimmen zu holen, ist auch viel einfacher, als sich mit den verstrittenen Anglern zu einigen.#t

C&R Videos/Bilder ohne jeglichen Respekt an der Kreatur Fisch sind zuviele im Netz und diese extremen fördern die Akzeptanz der Peta Jünger. >Flanke Tor....halt Eigentor..#d

Kaum ein Nomalo weiß wie weit auf dem Holzweg die Peta ist, das ist das Problem...

Macht vernünftige Lobbyarbeit fürs Angeln, helft den Vereinen/Verbänden. Eine klare Gesetzgebung ist hilfreich für uns alle.
Die ganzen reißerischen Parolen hier,  inkl. der Gegenseitigen Zerfleischung, bringen gar nichts.


Und wenn sich hier über die Ethischen Moralvorstellungen von Mitte 20jährigen Lächerlich gemacht wird... denkt drann, die Rentner Moralvorstellungen werden aussterben! Sind auf Grund des Alters auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss|wavey: könnt Ihr so lange drüber maulen wie Ihr wollt, die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Gibts eigentlich Altersheime mit Angelteich? :q
Auch lebend Köfi wird hier nicht wieder eingeführt...


Davon abgesehen, setze ich meinen Fisch, auch im Saarland, wieder zurück wenn ich Bock darauf habe.. das sehe ich bei uns am Wasser rel. oft, mal abgesehen von unseren [edit by Admin:  wollen wir so nicht.]

Wenn ein Peta Buss hinter mir steht, ärgere ich mich nur über unsere Rentner Vereine/Verbände die es vesemmelt haben sich um klare Regelungen zu kümmern, wenn ich den Fisch abknüppeln muss obwohl ich im Moment gar keine Frikadellen machen will.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Reg A. (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Sorry für die verspätete Rückmeldung, aber ich bin erst jetzt wieder zum Schreiben gekommen. Also:



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Langsam wird s mir zu stupide. Wer sagt, ich gehe nicht gern angln?



Gern vielleicht, aber du hast doch selbst postuliert, man solle nicht aus Spaß angeln gehen. Ich zitiere: 





Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Und du glaubst aus Spaß Fische fangen ist die richtige Sichtweise?


 Ergo macht dir der Fischfang offensichtlich keinen Spaß! (Mir ist schon klar, dass du das wohl nicht gemeint hast, herauslesen kann man es aus deinen Zeilen aber allemal )



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Nur wer geht angeln und setzt Fische wieder zurück, um sich danach an der Theke Fisch zu kaufen?! ;+
> 
> Worin soll der Sinn erkennbar sein?
> 
> Was hat die gefangene (geschossene) Art für eine Bedeutung, wenn du nur ans Wasser fährst, um einen Fisch zu drillen aber genau weißt keinen Fisch mitzunehmen und dir danach Fisch KAUFST?! Von daher trifft mein Vergleich voll ins Schwarze



Na, mit dem Textverständnis, dessen angeblichen Mangel du bei anderen kritisierst, ist es bei dir aber auch nicht weit her!

Nur kurz zur Info: Ich kaufe mir selbstverständlich keinen Fisch, weder im Supermarkt noch anderswo. Will ich Fisch auf dem Teller haben, nehme ich einen selbst gefangenen mit. Von daher geht dein Vergleich voll daneben!

Ich habe lediglich konstatiert, dass in Deutschland niemand zu angeln *braucht*, wenn es lediglich darum geht, Fisch zu essen. Würde ich einzig und allein zum Nahrungserwerb angeln gehen, könnte ich es gleich sein lassen, da ich einfacher, bequemer, schneller und kostengünstiger an Fisch komme, als ihn selbst zu fangen! Deshalb ist der Nahrungserwerb einer von vielen Nebengründen, aus dem ich angeln gehe, aber nicht einziger und alleiniger Hauptgrund! Hab ich aber auch so geschrieben, Stichwort "Textverständnis" 

Du stellst mich in deinen Kategorisierungen aufgrund deines engstirnigen Schubladendenkens in eine Ecke, in die ich nicht gehöre; ich bin kein 100%iger C&R-ler! Ich betreibe C&D (catch and decide)! Ich habe - im Gegensatz zu dir - aber kein Problem mit C&R-lern, auch nicht mit Kochtopfanglern. Womit ich ein Problem habe, sind Menschen, die ihre persönliche Überzeugung als einzig und allein seelig machende, ultimative Wahrheit ihren Mitmenschen aufzwängen wollen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



reg a. schrieb:


> womit ich ein problem habe, sind menschen, die ihre persönliche überzeugung als einzig und allein seelig machende, ultimative wahrheit ihren mitmenschen aufzwängen wollen!


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

... fair bleiben und auch andere Meinungen nicht diffamieren , die einem eben nicht "schmecken" (bitte das Wort wörtlich nehmen,aber nicht als Vorlage  über Kochtopfodernicht  )  ...

Hechler11 hat eine Meinung/Ansicht, die er tapfer und selbstbewußt und m.E. sogar fairer in der Diskussion vertritt wie ihm hier teils entgegengebracht wird ...

und Hechtler11 ist selbst leidenschaftlicher Angler  ...


----------



## NedRise (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, welches Geschöpf den Fisch isst!
> 
> 
> Wenn du keinen Fisch essen willst, brauchst du auch keine Hege zu machen! Dann kannst du das Gewässer einfach Mutter Natur überlassen und bleibst vom Gewässer weg!
> ...


----------



## Saarsprung (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ne deine abstrusen Gedankengänge (z.B. Sport sei ein vernünftiger Grund) macht das schon
> 
> Das hast Du doch nicht zu entscheiden,wer vom Gewässer wegzubleiben hat. Man kann, wenn man will nachdem angeln auch Fisch essen. Aber es nur darauf zu beschränken, und sich dann auch noch moralisch auf dem höheren Ross wähnen ist echt traurig.
> 
> Angeln ist für viele Leidenschaft , wenn dann ein Angler aber keinen Fisch essen mag soll er dann darauf verzichten? Das ist für mich eine Frechheit so etwas zu fördern.



Ich denke mal du meinst fordern?

Warum ist das jetzt ne Frechheit in so einem Fred? Hat du mal den Titel gelesen? Das sind seine Ethischen Ansprüche, ich glaube auch nicht das Hechtler11 in irgendeiner Weise entscheiden will wer nicht ans Wasser gehen darf.
Du darfst auch ruhig traurig über seine Einstellung sein..., ob er jetzt auf dem höheren Ross sitzt hast du da reininterpretiert.
Ich denke eher das er traurig über dein propagiertes Handeln ist.


Es ist unter Angler hier also nicht möglich über verschiedene moralische Ansichten zu diskutieren ohne in eine Ecke gedrängt zu werden!?
Dann wundert auch nicht warum Nabu, Peta und Co es mit uns so leicht haben werden..


----------



## scp (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier nochn bisschen Material, wie Angler ausm Forum so beim mitnehmen und zurücksetzen ticken:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774


Ich nehme durchschnittlich im Jahr 60-70 Kilo Filet mit,das reicht um meine Familie ein Jahr mit feinsten Meeresfisch zu versorgen.
Nicht benötigten Fisch setzte ich zurück.
Finde ich  wesentlich vertretbarer, als sich mit Eiweiss aus der Massentierhaltung zu bedienen...und das schreibe ich als nicht Mietglied der hier übermächtigen Peta ein Grund für viele Menschen ihren Fleischkonsum einzuschränken, ist der unermessliche Schaden, den die Umwelt dabei nimmt....und als Angler habe ich durchaus Intersse daran,
 das die Intakt bleibt.
Und wenn ich Fische zurück setze...muss ich das nicht bei You Tube posten.
Das kommt bei Aussenstehenden nicht gut an,auch hier muss man nicht eine leuchtende Fakel der Empahtie sein um das nachvollziehen zu können.
Mich nerven die Poser z.T. auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Hier gehts aber um Moral und Ethik und nicht um posen oder nicht (die einen posen mit Fang/Zurücksetzbildern, die anderen halt mit der ihrer Meinung nach "höheren" Ethik oder Moral - bleib sich alles gleich in meinen Augen)..


----------



## scp (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um Moral und Ethik und nicht um posen oder nicht (die einen posen mit Fang/Zurücksetzbildern, die anderen halt mit der ihrer Meinung nach "höheren" Ethik oder Moral - bleib sich alles gleich in meinen Augen)..


Fisch mitzunehmen hat etwas mit Ehtik zu tun.
Und Fische bei You Tube zu posten hat ebenfalls, was mit Moral und Ehtik zu tun.
Ganz zu Schweigen von den wirtschaftlichen Intressen , der zu Schau gestellten Fischen.
Ein etwas kritischer Umgang mit der eigenen Klientel ,wenn es Dir darum geht und daran habe ich keinen Zweifel die Angelei zu erhalten,kann das Possen auf Jou Tube in der Öffentlichkeit nur kontraprodiktiv sein.
Von den Vorstellungen der Fangmethoden ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## kaffeefreund (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> … Es sollte unter uns Anglern wenigstens möglich sein mit unterschiedlichen Moralischen Einstellungen ans Wasser zu gehen.. ohne das dirrekt ins lä-cherliche zu ziehen..


 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... fair bleiben und auch andere Meinungen nicht diffamieren , die einem eben nicht "schmecken"...
> 
> Hechler11 hat eine Meinung/Ansicht, die er tapfer und selbstbewußt und m.E. sogar fairer in der Diskussion vertritt wie ihm hier teils entgegengebracht wird ...
> 
> und Hechtler11 ist selbst leidenschaftlicher Angler  ...





Saarsprung schrieb:


> … Das sind seine Ethischen Ansprüche, ich glaube auch nicht das Hechtler11 in irgendeiner Weise entscheiden will wer nicht ans Wasser gehen darf.
> Du darfst auch ruhig traurig über seine Einstellung sein..., ob er jetzt auf dem höheren Ross sitzt hast du da reininterpretiert.
> Ich denke eher das er traurig über dein propagiertes Handeln ist.
> 
> ...





scp schrieb:


> … Ein etwas kritischer Umgang mit der eigenen Klientel ,wenn es Dir darum geht und daran habe ich keinen Zweifel die Angelei zu erhalten,kann das Possen auf Jou Tube in der Öffentlichkeit nur kontraprodiktiv sein.
> Von den Vorstellungen der Fangmethoden ganz zu schweigen.




|good:

Diese Diskussionen wie jetzt hier sind niemals sinnlos, sie sind wichtig zur Bildung und Fortbildung von Meinungen - unter der Voraussetzung (!), dass man die Meinung anderer zulässt, widersprechenden Meinungen zuhört, auch zumindest versucht, sich in andere Sichtweisen hineinzuversetzen und anderen Ansichten den nötigen *Respekt *entgegenbringt. 

Den Grundsatz "leben und leben lassen" möchte ich deshalb jetzt mal ausdrücklich nicht aufs Angeln/den Umgang mit Fischen beziehen, sondern auf die hier vertretenen unterschiedlichen Meinungen. 
Ich persönlich zum Beispiel gehe immer mit dem Gedanken zum Wasser, vielleicht einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich auch verwerten kann (passiert allerdings viel zu selten :c ) - wenn meine Kühltruhe voll ist, würde ich nicht zum See gehen - da sehe *ich persönlich* einfach keinen (vernünftigen) Sinn.
Wenn das andere Kollegen anders handhaben, dann dürfen sie das meinetwegen gerne tun - natürlich immer nur im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage (inklusive Auslegungsspielraum).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> |
> Wenn das andere Kollegen anders handhaben, dann dürfen sie das meinetwegen gerne tun - natürlich immer nur im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage (inklusive Auslegungsspielraum).


#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Wenn das andere Kollegen anders handhaben, dann dürfen sie das meinetwegen gerne tun - natürlich immer nur im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage (inklusive Auslegungsspielraum).


Wenn sich alle Angler wenigstens auf diesen Leitsatz einigen würden und danach handelten, 
wären wir einen gewaltigen Schritt weiter!


----------



## thanatos (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Weil es auf der Grundlage des Tierschutzgsetzes Tierquälerei ist?



#d ich bin Angler und kein Tierschützer und die Gesetze sind von Politikern verabschiedet worden die von tuten und schon
 gar nicht von blasen Ahnung haben weil sie auf die Stimmen der Scheinheiligen scharf sind.
 Wenn es nicht so wäre würde es auch keine Sondergenehmigungen aus religiösen Gründen geben dürfen.

 ohne viel Brimborium ich sch.... auf diese sinnfreien Gesetze 
 und bin trotzdem kein Tierquäler und wenn jemand meint er sei ein besserer Mensch weil er sich an jeden Schwachsinn hält
 dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Lommel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hechtler11`s Moral- und Ethik-Thread ums zurücksetzen*

Nehmen wir mal an wir haben 3 Personen, die eine Schraube in die Wand drehen wollen.

Der erste nimmt einen Hammer und kloppt die Schraube rein.
Der zweite nimmt einen Akkuschrauber und dreht die Schraube rein.
Der dritte nimmt einen Bohrer bohrt ein Loch, steckt einen Dübel rein und dreht dann die Schraube rein.

Dann gibt es noch Typ 4, der die Wand unter Naturschutz stellen will und das Schrauben komplett verbieten will.

Typ 1, 2 und 3 gründen ein Schrauberforum und giften sich an welche Methode die beste ist (obwohl sie doch alle das gleiche tun)

Das Typ 4, der das Schrauben verbieten will, der eigentliche Feind ist, geht im Schrauberstreit aber unter.

Und jetzt übertrag das mal aufs Angeln.


----------

